# I think girls are treated better?



## MagicFrog (Aug 15, 2013)

Well let me just start off by saying that I'm a guy and I honestly couldn't be more jealous of many girls, for a lot of reasons.

I'm a pretty pathetic excuse for a guy. I'm very weak. I don't like any guy stuff at all really. Automatically that makes people assume I'm gay or that something is wrong with me.

My place of work is very sexist. They make guys do everything. Because I'm a guy, they automatically pick me to lift and push heavy things and when customers have questions about machinery like cars or lawnmowers. I know nothing about those things and I know for a fact that most girls are physically stronger than I am. So why do they do this? It's unfair.

I hate people expecting me to do this shit. Not to mention, everybody loves girls- almost a bit too much. Have you seen the way pretty girls are treated?

I wish to be treated like a girl. I want to be able to cry whenever I want. I want to be excused from doing heavy labor. I want the extra love and attention. Being a guy just sucks. Is there any way I can get all of that without hormones and surgery?


----------



## Icky (Aug 15, 2013)

This seems like the start of a terrific thread. :T


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 15, 2013)

If people make you do stuff at work because "you're a guy" then tell them to go stuff it and make whoever's job it is do it.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 15, 2013)

You're a magical frog, so make your own wishes true.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 15, 2013)

I find this unnervingly cute...in the strangest way possible. 

My preconceptions about gender roles and behaviors were put to rest when I got my ass kicked by a 16 year old girl. And I too find it a bit annoying when I get a strange look for not liking sports and cars. I don't really care about that stuff. Nor do I wish to be treated like girls. It's not as nice as you think. In fact, the only thing I envy about girls is that they're able to get the guys I can't have. It sucks. 

Y'know, you could always find a guy to treat you like a lady. Or a rather aggressive girl. Or.....something inbetween. It's a lot of types of people out there man.


----------



## Azure (Aug 15, 2013)

women, amirite?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 15, 2013)

-eye twitch-


----------



## Machine (Aug 15, 2013)

MagicFrog said:


> Well let me just start off by saying that I'm a guy and I honestly couldn't be more jealous of many girls, for a lot of reasons.
> 
> I'm a pretty pathetic excuse for a guy. I'm very weak. I don't like any guy stuff at all really. Automatically that makes people assume I'm gay or that* something is wrong with me*.


You know what's wrong with you? This:



> I wish to be treated like a girl. I want to be able to cry whenever I want. I want to be excused from doing heavy labor. I want the extra love and attention. Being a guy just sucks. Is there any way I can get all of that without hormones and surgery?


Now run along and be proud you have a dick.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 15, 2013)

I wonder how luscious OP's neckbeard is?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 15, 2013)

OP probably can't grow any facial hair.


----------



## Wrobel (Aug 15, 2013)

http://youtu.be/K8pJBCCrZl8?t=1m16s


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 16, 2013)

And you were doing so well up until the last sentences.


----------



## Ley (Aug 16, 2013)

LOOOOOOOL

Are you fucking serious? 

How bout being expected to be kept pregnant, barefoot, and in the kitchen by a percentage of men to this day? How about impossible beauty standards? How about everything you do is subject to EVERYONE'S opinion? How about being harassed on the street just because you've got obvious tits? And- GOD FORBID you don't have tits and you look like a woman- everyone will judge you for _NOT_ looking like a real woman? How about that glass ceiling? How about not being taken seriously when angry? (Oh it's just your period) How about those lower wages simply because you have a uterus? How about your _healthcare_ discussed by rich white men in their 40s? How about being used as an object to sell thousands of products? How about being a liability in being hired because you could have the audacity to go and get _pregnant?_ How about, in two thousand _fucking_ thirteen, you have ENTIRE countries with laws that restrict your freedom simply because you had the gall to be born a woman? How about having our bodies have choices made of them other than the woman who _owns_ that body?

Hhahaha no. If you're weak, you can work out. You can quit whining about that. WHAT SUCKS ABOUT THAT, THOUGH?

Is that you're right, men have it pretty shitty too. Impossible manliness standards. Not being allowed to be emotional without being considered a faggot. Alimony. Getting dicked over in child custodies. Being considered expendable, being pressured into being a breadwinner. No real birth control for you guys that isn't invasive and doesn't deaden sensitivity. 

BOTH sexes get fucked over. But don't you dare say that women have it easier.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 16, 2013)

Damn, girl....

*backs off slowly*


----------



## Khaki (Aug 16, 2013)

It sounds like you are in an unsuitable occupation then, Mr Frog.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 16, 2013)

Ley said:


> LOOOOOOOL
> 
> Are you fucking serious?
> 
> ...



I FUCKING LOVE YOU, you do my uterus proud.


----------



## Corto (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh fuck who invited Reddit?


----------



## Saga (Aug 16, 2013)

So you're too lazy to lift shit and you want attention because you crave it to make up for the manliness you dont have?

DO YOU EVEN LIFT BRO?


----------



## Lauralien (Aug 16, 2013)

Ley said:


> BOTH sexes get fucked over. But don't you dare say that women have it easier.



I think this thread was just won, nothing else to see here, folks.


Speaking of male birth control, this is actually pretty interesting:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reversible_inhibition_of_sperm_under_guidance
I would wish for it to be approved and make it to market soon, because the convenience of it sounds amazing, and potential side effects are so far no worse than the CATASTROPHIC BLOOD CLOTS and other unpleasant side effects that can result from female hormone-based birth control.  But I don't think people are going to accept long-term birth control being anything other than the woman's "job" for a long time yet.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2013)

I could go on a tangent about all the shitty things about being a girl but I'm tired and I think Ley covered most of it. 

Being a person is hard in general. 


MagicFrog said:


> I wish to be treated like a girl. I want to be able to cry whenever I want. I want to be excused from doing heavy labor. I want the extra love and attention. Being a guy just sucks. Is there any way I can get all of that without hormones and surgery?


Just dress like a girl and people will treat you like one. It's that easy. 

(that was a game reference btw)


----------



## septango (Aug 16, 2013)

Willow said:


> Just dress like a girl and people will treat you like one. It's that easy.
> 
> (that was a game reference btw)




yyyeeeahh, that doesnt work


----------



## Distorted (Aug 16, 2013)

septango said:


> yyyeeeahh, that doesnt work



You'd be surprised.........


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 16, 2013)

Well... Maybe you can go on a trip to thailand :V


----------



## Hewge (Aug 16, 2013)

Make like a butterfly, baby. Make like a butterfly.

If you know what I am saying.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 16, 2013)

... flap your wings, Hewge? 

Dip your proboscis into a flowers stigma, and softly masterbate it until it leaks trapped water, enzymes, carbohydrates, and starches?


----------



## Teal (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking at the OP's other posts he reminds me of a certain member who must not be named. Eversleep


----------



## septango (Aug 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> Looking at the OP's other posts he reminds me of a certain member who must not be named. Eversleep




ooh ooh , I love this game...... errr... issss it ........me?, hewage?, you?


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 16, 2013)

OP sounds like he works at Wal-Mart.

My advice for you is to spend less time looking at yourself, and more time at the world around you.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah.
Go through a single period, just one, and then get back to me on that.

But Ley just about covered all the bases.


----------



## Hisu (Aug 16, 2013)

*MagicFrog*, if you didn't draw a winning ticket in the gene lottery, you mostly can't do shit about it. Also, as ley said, females are treated better only in some countries around the globe, so being a girl somewhere in thailand, iraq or, gods forbid, zimbabwe or nigeria is actually much, much worse than being a sub-standard guy.
Though it's somewhere out there, not at your place, yep. Well, again: nothing can be done about that. You can either accept and cope with it, or lay down your life to change something about it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 16, 2013)

Ley said:


> LOOOOOOOL
> 
> Are you fucking serious?
> 
> ...



This really tickles my minge


----------



## Saga (Aug 16, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Yeah.
> Go through a single period, just one, and then get back to me on that.
> 
> But Ley just about covered all the bases.


Periods?
I know what you're gonna give me here but people pull that crap all the time. You bleed, get cramps and get edgy 12 times a year. Boo, life is so hard.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 16, 2013)

No, not really. That's called benevolent sexism, and it sucks. It's kind of like a trick - people feel like they can't complain about "nice" things people do for others even if it comes from a place of disrespect, and people who do these "nice" things think highly of themselves and as if they aren't sexist because they did something nice for a woman (it stops them from accurately assessing their beliefs, basically). It perpetuates sexism and keeps things in place. It's like how abusive partners are awesomely nice sometimes. It doesn't mean that they are actually nice people, it's just a part of the cycle. The "benefits" of being a woman keep people from realizing what's going on.

Though I agree that men should be allowed to be emotional. That whole stereotype thing about men being stoic and women being emotional is the dumbest thing ever and it's pretty hurtful to men especially, I think. Sexism hurts both genders.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 16, 2013)

I am not gonna jump in this cesspit of a thread.. however there's discrimination of all kinds at jobs I've worked. When working in logistics I saw the elderly and lazy women refuse heavy lifting because they didn't care.. although they were able.
I work at a job now where no one cares we all do the same jobs.. same pay same respect. 

I don't know the point of this.. quit your job find another. 
Cross dress and dance for asian businessmen?


----------



## Ley (Aug 16, 2013)

Saga said:


> Periods?
> I know what you're gonna give me here but people pull that crap all the time. You bleed, get cramps and get edgy 12 times a year. Boo, life is so hard.



so, you know what a period is right? the uterus tears its own skin off. cramps, bloating, etc can happen. however, it also means blood painfully oozing out of you for several days. for me, I bleed for 10 days, cramps so bad I cry, and clothes not fitting because of the bloating. and I get a period maybe 7 times a year because my reproductive parts hate me. 


so no, fuck you, you aren't allowed to belittle a pain you have no experience akin to. if you know its a shit thing to say, don't fuckin say it. pro tips to being a non shitty human, man or otherwise.


----------



## Melzi (Aug 16, 2013)

I logged in just to like Ley's comments. 

This doesn't really sound like a reach out to the community for your choice in gender, but a want for attention.   Really though, this sickens me.  Women have work extremely hard to get where they're at today.  I hope you're not forgetting the fight for gender equality and the declaration for human rights.   



MagicFrog said:


> I wish to be treated like a girl. I want to be able to cry whenever I want. I want to be excused from doing heavy labor. I want the extra love and attention. Being a guy just sucks. Is there any way I can get all of that without hormones and surgery?



Allow me to sum this up.  If you were to - as any gender - cry whenever you wanted, you would be excused from the area you were in and have lost a measurable amount of respect.  If you were to asked to be excused for any type of labor, you would be asked to present a doctors notification and then told not to return.  

You should stop being lazy and be proud of your gender, and work as hard as anyone else!


----------



## Teal (Aug 16, 2013)

septango said:


> ooh ooh , I love this game...... errr... issss it ........me?, hewage?, you?


 You're new so you wouldn't know :/



Saga said:


> Periods?
> I know what you're gonna give me here but people pull that crap all the time. You bleed, get cramps and get edgy 12 times a year. Boo, life is so hard.


 The cramps feel like the chestburster from alien is continuously ripping through your guts. While covered in jagged barbs.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 16, 2013)

Ley said:


> LOOOOOOOL
> 
> Are you fucking serious?
> 
> ...



This is the best post on FAF. Ever.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 16, 2013)

Ley said:


> LOOOOOOOL
> 
> Are you fucking serious?
> 
> ...



Get a loada this chick here. You can feel the levels of mad just radiating off her. TC, I tip my hat to you, I haven't had a laugh this hard since Toshabi forgot what he was here for.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 16, 2013)

Saga said:


> Periods?
> I know what you're gonna give me here but people pull that crap all the time. You bleed, get cramps and get edgy 12 times a year. Boo, life is so hard.


It doesn't make your life "ERmaGERds SO HARD!!!" but it does suck.

Imagine the lower part of your stomach feeling like it's ripping itself apart for a week to two weeks, every month. It's gotten so bad that I've fainted right out of my chair in the middle of class.
There's also the lethargy, which makes it hard to stay awake, but you can't fall asleep because you have shit to do.
There's also vomiting, and waking up in the middle of the night in hot flashes. 
There's also buying pads and tampons every month, and that's not the cheapest thing in the world.
There's bloating, which can make you look fat and your clothes not fit, in a society that already harshly judges women that look overweight.
There's body aches and pains. There's severe migraines. The migraines can also cause your vision to blur out.
Boobs tend to get sore like a motherfucker, where the slightest little movement makes them hurt like holy shit.

Now, expect that, every single month. If you have two-week-long periods, that's half of the month every single month.
All because your body didn't breed. You stupid, stupid broodmare, you.

The only reason no one gives a fuck about it is because a large portion of the population has to deal with it.
But that doesn't make it any less shitty to go through, for the individual.
And I guarantee you, any dude who was like _"Wah I want to be a pretty girl because girls don't have anything to deal with and I want attention for my looks!"_ would run away in terror the first time they dealt with that.
Which was my entire point in that statement.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry Vael I couldn't hear you over the number of women I see riding around in Mercedes their husbands bought them.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 16, 2013)

As soon as I read this thread's title, I literally said, "Ohh, boy."


----------



## Mike Lobo (Aug 16, 2013)

Ley said:


> LOOOOOOOL
> 
> Are you fucking serious?
> 
> ...



Well, somebody went ham.


----------



## Conker (Aug 16, 2013)

Saga said:


> Periods?
> I know what you're gonna give me here but people pull that crap all the time. You bleed, get cramps and get edgy 12 times a year. Boo, life is so hard.


You know how when you accidentally clip your scrotum against something and you feel kind of sick and in pain for a few minutes? Evidently that's what a cramp is like for women on their period, only it lasts for hours/days.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 16, 2013)

Conker said:


> You know how when you accidentally clip your scrotum against something and you feel kind of sick and in pain for a few minutes? Evidently that's what a cramp is like for women on their period, only it lasts for hours/days.



Oh, see you explained it in terms I can understand. Like that sickening uneasy feeling you get after accidentally flicking your dick? Yeah if that lasted for _days_ I don't know if I could handle it.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 16, 2013)

Saga said:


> Periods?
> I know what you're gonna give me here but people pull that crap all the time. You bleed, get cramps and get edgy 12 times a year. Boo, life is so hard.





TeenageAngst said:


> Get a loada this chick here. You can feel the levels of mad just radiating off her. TC, I tip my hat to you, I haven't had a laugh this hard since Toshabi forgot what he was here for.



This pretty much sums up why you're full of shit about women being treated better OP.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 16, 2013)

Women aren't treated better they're just treated differently. Sometimes I wish I could swap places with a chick so I could get complimented on my ass and get laid whenever I want. But then it's like, okay, now how in the hell am I gonna make money? Oh wait, I could just learn a trade like a guy could...

But how would I get paid the same? Oh, I could just join a union...

Wait, what are women's problems again?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 16, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Women aren't treated better they're just treated differently. Sometimes I wish I could swap places with a chick so I could get complimented on my ass and get laid whenever I want. But then it's like, okay, now how in the hell am I gonna make money? Oh wait, I could just learn a trade like a guy could...
> 
> But how would I get paid the same? Oh, I could just join a union...
> 
> Wait, what are women's problems again?


Just keeeep proving our point.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 16, 2013)

All I'm doing is proving that women got a pretty good shake so long as they have some gumption, a hard nose, and don't keel over for a week every month.

That's another thing, for every girl who has an awful period there's like 3 who don't. I know plenty of girls who told me themselves "yeah, it's not that bad, girls just use it as an excuse." Now of course it's different from person to person but yeah.


----------



## Conker (Aug 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> Looking at the OP's other posts he reminds me of a certain member who must not be named. Eversleep


I got the same vibe.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2013)

Saga said:


> Periods?
> I know what you're gonna give me here but people pull that crap all the time. You bleed, get cramps and get edgy 12 times a year. Boo, life is so hard.


I would have described the cramping as more of the pain you get when you get hit in the dick. Only it doesn't go away and just decides to migrate to your lower back and just stay there for some amount of time. 

Don't wear anything white either.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 16, 2013)

Saga said:


> Periods?
> I know what you're gonna give me here but people pull that crap all the time. You bleed, get cramps and get edgy 12 times a year. Boo, life is so hard.



That statement ticked me off and made you come off as an arrogant and ignorant piece of trash. 

As other people have posted, it's just not that easy to deal with. For about a week I become unable to do what I like to do (sometimes I even have to be careful the week before and after because of pain if I exert myself at all). I hate it so much. You know when a guy is kicked in the balls and drops to the floor, un-able to move, and then often throws up? That's equivalent to a period but doesn't have to occur every single month. 

For me, I cramp up so bad on the first day that I can't do anything but lay there wishing I was dead. If I try to play video games I feel to weak to hold the controller/system, It's hard to find a comfortable position to view the screen (and then that has to change up when the cramps get too bad), and it's hard to even focus. Even watching tv is hard and sitting at the computer is a no-no. Then there is random nausea (that almost always leads to vomiting) that occurs just because the body is in so much pain. On top of that there is back pain from the pressure of that stupid organ and because of this, my entire body hurts (it feels like a powerful case of growing pain all over your body but is worst at the joints). Then if I try to do anything active I feel terrible. (it makes me feel like I can't do anything and I HATE it)

Last time I threw up at least seven times (within a few hours) instead of the normal once; these are seven separate times having to get up and run to the restroom rather than individual vomiting (and yes, at one point I was just throwing up bile and stomach acid). Afterwards I'd have to crawl back because of the energy that was just wasted. I also can't take medicine because my body decides it's a horrible monster (what happens is I drop to the ground because my stomach hurts horribly and I then vomit up the medication, however the saliva that appears before normal vomiting is not there and there is no nauseous feeling, just pain. Then I'm often knocked out cold and enter a drugged sleep). 

I have to plan trips around this and hope nothing is scheduled during my cycle. It sucks so much that I'm strongly considering birth control just to kill the stupid thing. And let's face it, that stuff can be very dangerous.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 16, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> All I'm doing is proving that women got a pretty good shake so long as they have some gumption, a hard nose, and don't keel over for a week every month.
> 
> That's another thing, for every girl who has an awful period there's like 3 who don't. I know plenty of girls who told me themselves "yeah, it's not that bad,* girls just use it as an excuse.*" Now of course it's different from person to person but yeah.


Oh yeah. Being paid less, having to bow to unrealistic expectations, and not being taken seriously at all (like now) is such a good shake :v

Also the bold is such goddamn bullshit only a brainless twat would believe it.  Which would not surprise me given that you're pretty goddamned ignorant yourself so it's probably just the area


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 16, 2013)

> Oh yeah. Being paid less,




Both a myth and what unions are for.



> having to bow to unrealistic expectations


 
No one is making anyone bow to anything. Stop caring so much about what other people think.



> and not being taken seriously at all (like now) is such a good shake :v



Wave that victim card a little higher I don't think they can see it in the nosebleeds. I'd be doing the same thing if it were a guy whining about how the MRM doesn't get a fair deal.



> Also the bold is such goddamn bullshit only a brainless twat would believe it. Which would not surprise me given that you're pretty goddamned ignorant yourself so it's probably just the area



I dunno, these chicks are actually pretty down to earth, unlike the gals on the forums.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 16, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Both a myth and what unions are for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha unions. God you're naive. 

Actually we do. You know how god damn hard it is to shop for polos for women?
If you want something warm, it's pretty much winters clothes. If you want to buy something nice to wear to work, EVERYTHING IS REVEALING THE CLEAVAGE IN SOME WAY SHAPE OR FORM. It's all well and dandy for a date but not for a job which turns its nose at anything that doesn't have a collar.

And here and now, you're still not taking any female problem seriously because you feel that you (not a female) have the authority to tell US (females) what our problems are.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Haha unions. God you're naive.
> 
> Actually we do. You know how god damn hard it is to shop for polos for women?
> If you want something warm, it's pretty much winters clothes. If you want to buy something nice to wear to work, EVERYTHING IS REVEALING THE CLEAVAGE IN SOME WAY SHAPE OR FORM. It's all well and dandy for a date but not for a job which turns its nose at anything that doesn't have a collar.
> ...



Agreed. 

I hate shopping for clothes so much as most are just tight fitting, uncomfortable, and/or revealing. I hate skin-tight clothes so I tend just to wear guys' or gender neutral clothes, plus I can't stand revealing my skin (except for my arms and face I guess). Just makes me feel self conscious.

Ug, I hate when people do that. So freaking ignorant. :K


----------



## Teal (Aug 16, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> That's another thing, for every girl who has an awful period there's like 3 who don't. I know plenty of girls who told me themselves "yeah, it's not that bad, girls just use it as an excuse." Now of course it's different from person to person but yeah.


 These bitches are the kind that don't get bad periods. 



Willow said:


> I would have described the cramping as more of the pain you get when you get hit in the dick. Only it doesn't go away and just decides to migrate to your lower back and just stay there for some amount of time.
> 
> Don't wear anything white either.


 The closest thing I can relate the pain too (that both sexes would experience) is severe food poisoning/stomach flu.
That kind of cramping. 


Also I think TeenageAngst works at Wallmart.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Haha unions. God you're naive.



They work pretty damn well for my friend, who's an electrician, and he's in a right to work state.



> Actually we do. You know how god damn hard it is to shop for polos for women?
> If you want something warm, it's pretty much winters clothes. If you want to buy something nice to wear to work, EVERYTHING IS REVEALING THE CLEAVAGE IN SOME WAY SHAPE OR FORM. It's all well and dandy for a date but not for a job which turns its nose at anything that doesn't have a collar.



Maybe I just hang around different women but I've seen girls wearing polos that look... perfectly normal. Like all the time. No cleavage at all.



> And here and now, you're still not taking any female problem seriously because you feel that you (not a female) have the authority to tell US (females) what our problems are.



And here you are taking what other people say too seriously. I'm not taking your complaints seriously because difficulty clothes shopping and complaining about the mythical wage gap don't really register as things to be pissed about. You know how hard it is for a guy to find ass-jeans? Pretty fucking hard. You know why I didn't make a topic about it? Cause it's not a tribulation against the male sex.

And as for periods, I just got over a 2 month long case of epiditymitis. Fun times.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> Looking at the OP's other posts he reminds me of a certain member who must not be named. Eversleep



you dont mean... the *green*...*gasp* _vermilingua_?


----------



## septango (Aug 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> And here and now, you're still not taking any female problem seriously because you feel that you (not a female) have the authority to tell US (females) what our problems are.



honestly I think its just TA being an over opinionated ass again


----------



## Teal (Aug 16, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> you dont mean... the *green*...*gasp* _vermilingua_?


 Yes



septango said:


> honestly I think its just TA being an over opinionated ass again


 TA think's he's an expert on all things women without being one.
And he's an ass.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> Yes



i thought he looked similar to the BAAAW video "he who must not be named" did minus silver hair.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 16, 2013)

Two of my favorite hoodies were made for women.  I dunno what that has to do with anything, just thought I'd put that here. 



God damn I'm fabulous.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 16, 2013)

> These bitches are the kind that don't get bad periods.



See, the only people who judge females on that kinda stuff are other females. I may be an ass, but I ain't wrong.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 16, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I hate shopping for clothes so much as most are just tight fitting, uncomfortable, and/or revealing. I hate skin-tight clothes so I tend just to wear guys' or gender neutral clothes, plus I can't stand revealing my skin (except for my arms and face I guess). Just makes me feel self conscious.
> 
> Ug, I hate when people do that. So freaking ignorant. :K


It took me an hour and a half to find ONE shirt that had a collar that I could wear to work. Then I still got judged by my boss for it being too revealing. WELL I'M SORRY BUT I CAN'T MAKE CLOTHES THAT BUTTON UP TO MY COLLAR BONE LIKE I WANT.
Also I can't find any gender neutral clothes here. I mean, I guess t-shirts count? Right?



TeenageAngst said:


> See, the only people who judge females on that kinda stuff are other females. I may be an ass, but I ain't wrong.


Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## septango (Aug 16, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Two of my favorite hoodies were made for women.  I dunno what that has to do with anything, just thought I'd put that here.
> 
> 
> 
> God damn I'm fabulous.



female hoodies always look better


----------



## Teal (Aug 16, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> See, the only people who judge females on that kinda stuff are other females. I may be an ass, but I ain't wrong.


 You seem to agree with them that periods are used as an excuse.

Any woman who doesn't have bad periods, but acts like no one does and has that attitude is a bitch.


----------



## Saga (Aug 16, 2013)

Misomie said:


> mini rant


That's the thing I was saying you were gonna give me.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> You seem to agree with them that periods are used as an excuse.
> 
> Any woman who doesn't have bad periods, but acts like no one does and has that attitude is a bitch.



So I listen to these girls and take to heart their advice on the strictly female domain that is your period, you know, exactly what you're telling me to do now, and they're bitches. Uh huh. I get the feeling they'd say the same to you.


----------



## Teal (Aug 16, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> So I listen to these girls and take to heart their advice on the strictly female domain that is your period, you know, exactly what you're telling me to do now, and they're bitches. Uh huh. I get the feeling they'd say the same to you.


 Acting like it's no big deal for everyone is the problem.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 16, 2013)

CONFIRMATION BIAS HAPPY FUN TIME


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 16, 2013)

septango said:


> female hoodies always look better


They have the colors I like


----------



## Teal (Aug 16, 2013)

Tell you what TA if there's ever a way to swap bodies temporarily you can have mine when the cramps make me want to die and I'll take a hit to the junk.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 16, 2013)

All my ranting and raving is based on a deep-rooted jealousy of the fact that I'll never be able to wear yoga pants in public, no matter how fantastic my butt is.



> Tell you what TA if there's ever a way to swap bodies temporarily you can have mine when the cramps make me want to die and I'll take a hit to the junk.



Done, 24 hours minimum, no take-backs, and I get to kick you square in the chestnuts. I even have left over hydro and a bottle of wine on hand.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 16, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> All my ranting and raving is based on a deep-rooted jealousy of the fact that I'll never be able to wear yoga pants in public, no matter how fantastic my butt is.


Yoga pants are terrible anyway and you're terrible for wanting to wear them.


----------



## Machine (Aug 16, 2013)

What the fuck is happening in this thread?

Fuck you, OP, for starting this bullshit and flaking out like the coward you are.

What are we talking about now?

Sweaters?

Fuck sweaters, I live in Arizona. Sweaters are nothing but knitted death traps.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> Fuck sweaters, I live in Arizona. Sweaters are nothing but knitted death traps.



That is because you live in the terrible part of arizona.


----------



## Machine (Aug 16, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> That is because you live in arizona.


FTFY because Arizona sucks. :V


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yoga pants are terrible anyway and you're terrible for wanting to wear them.



Yoga pants are god's gift to straight males.


----------



## Saga (Aug 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> TA think's he's an expert on all things women without being one.
> And he's an ass.





Teal said:


> These bitches are the kind that don't get bad periods.





Misomie said:


> That statement ticked me off and made you come off as an arrogant and ignorant piece of trash.





			
				Aleu said:
			
		

> you're pretty goddamned ignorant yourself so it's probably just the area


Damn ladies, takes one to know one, eh? If this is how you all are during happy fun times I'd hate to likely shoot myself if I was here for your time of the month.


----------



## Teal (Aug 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> What the fuck is happening in this thread?
> 
> Fuck you, OP, for starting this bullshit and flaking out like the coward you are.
> 
> ...


 I'm guessing you live in Phoenix?

We need Sweaters up in Flagstaff.





Saga said:


> Damn ladies, takes one to know one, eh? If this is how you all are during happy fun times I'd hate to likely shoot myself if I was here for your time of the month.


 Good, because feeling like killing yourself (not from the pain, from the mental aspects) happens a lot too.


----------



## Machine (Aug 16, 2013)

Saga said:


> Damn ladies, takes one to know one, eh? If this is how you all are during happy fun times I'd hate to likely shoot myself if I was here for your time of the month.


Cramps are like being stabbed in through the uterus with a rusty serrated blade, so it makes sense that we bleed all over the place while acting a little fucking hysterical.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> We need Sweaters up in Flagstaff.



Flagstaff is the frozen hell hole of which I loathe. 

Almost as much as I loathe r/mensrights


----------



## Machine (Aug 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'm guessing you live in Phoenix?
> 
> We need Sweaters up in Flagstaff.


East. Mesa FTL.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> All my ranting and raving is based on a deep-rooted jealousy of the fact that I'll never be able to wear yoga pants in public, no matter how fantastic my butt is.


The only time I will ever consider yoga pants an acceptable thing to wear in public is if you're planning on actually doing yoga. Or working out.


----------



## Teal (Aug 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> East. Mesa FTL.


 I've been to Mesa, hot as fuck.


----------



## Machine (Aug 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> I've been to Mesa, hot as fuck.


I've lived with this all my life.

I haven't adapted to it, I've only learned how to hate it more and more with each day.

I miss monsoon season. :[


----------



## Saga (Aug 16, 2013)

A wild derial appears


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 16, 2013)

The fact you're shooting down yoga pants means that you're not the type of girls who would wear yoga pants. Which means you're also probably bitter at the girls who can pull it off (fabulously I might add) and would also explain the bitterness towards my female acquaintances who do not experience terrible cramps. Incidentally such females also wear yoga pants and do indeed work out regularly.

Everything makes sense now.


----------



## Machine (Aug 16, 2013)

Saga said:


> A wild derial appears


Not like this thread was off to a good start in the first place, lol.


----------



## Teal (Aug 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> I've lived with this all my life.
> 
> I haven't adapted to it, I've only learned how to hate it more and more with each day.
> 
> I miss monsoon season. :[


 I love monsoon season.



TeenageAngst said:


> The fact you're shooting down yoga pants means that you're not the type of girls who would wear yoga pants. Which means you're also probably bitter at the girls who can pull it off (fabulously I might add) and would also explain the bitterness towards my female acquaintances who do not experience terrible cramps. Incidentally such females also wear yoga pants and do indeed work out regularly.
> 
> Everything makes sense now.


 Why are you so obsessed with that ugly piece of clothing?
I don't care how bad their cramps are, the fact that they think others use it as an excuse is what I don't like.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 16, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> The fact you're shooting down yoga pants means that you're not the type of girls who would wear yoga pants. Which means you're also probably bitter at the girls who can pull it off (fabulously I might add) and would also explain the bitterness towards my female acquaintances who do not experience terrible cramps. Incidentally such females also wear yoga pants and do indeed work out regularly.
> 
> Everything makes sense now.



Hahaha this is great. Yoga pants are awesome. But I probably think that because I love my body. I would run around naked all the time if it was legal.

@period chat: I actually do not experience cramps or bloating whatsoever during my period. Every woman is different. I barely notice my period. Bleeding through things at the wrong time is my biggest concern for the whole three-five days that mine lasts. I don't even get mood changes during my period. I thought PMS was just a myth for the longest time.


----------



## Teal (Aug 16, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> Hahaha this is great. Yoga pants are awesome. But I probably think that because I love my body.
> 
> @period chat: I actually do not experience cramps or bloating whatsoever during my period. Every woman is different. I barely notice my period. Bleeding through things at the wrong time is my biggest concern for the whole three-five days that mine lasts. I don't even get mood changes during my period. I thought PMS was just a myth for the longest time.


You're lucky.
What about emotional/mental difficulties?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 16, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> Hahaha this is great. Yoga pants are awesome. But I probably think that because I love my body.
> 
> @period chat: I actually do not experience cramps or bloating whatsoever during my period. Every woman is different. I barely notice my period. Bleeding through things at the wrong time is my biggest concern for the whole three-five days that mine lasts. I don't even get mood changes during my period. I thought PMS was just a myth for the longest time.



Know what the trend I notice is? Women who are in shape (or have had a kid) don't have it as bad. Women who are inactive, out of shape, or overweight get it worse. My sister for instance is out of shape and she gets hers pretty bad.


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Know what the trend I notice is? Women who are in shape (or have had a kid) don't have it as bad. Women who are inactive, out of shape, or overweight get it worse. My sister for instance is out of shape and she gets hers pretty bad.


 Women who are in shape usually don't get them as bad, but some still do.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

Saga said:


> Damn ladies, takes one to know one, eh? If this is how you all are during happy fun times I'd hate to likely shoot myself if I was here for your time of the month.



I'm actually my most passive during my time of month. I'm highly aggressive by nature. 



TeenageAngst said:


> The fact you're shooting down yoga pants means that you're not the type of girls who would wear yoga pants. Which means you're also probably bitter at the girls who can pull it off (fabulously I might add) and would also explain the bitterness towards my female acquaintances who do not experience terrible cramps. Incidentally such females also wear yoga pants and do indeed work out regularly.
> 
> Everything makes sense now.



I personally don't like yoga pants because I hate looking at females' bodies. People walk around in the stupid things all the time and seeing their butt is one of the last things I want to see. Yuck. Absolutely repulsive. 

So you protect yourself by saying everyone who doesn't wear yoga pants has no figure and is ugly? Really?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> Women who are in shape usually don't get them as bad, but some still do.



What's that? It kinda sounded like you were saying I'm right.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> You're lucky.
> What about emotional/mental difficulties?



Nope, none of that either. The only thing I ever have noticed is I get way hornier.    And that's about it. I keep a really detailed mood journal (lol being bipolar) and while I do have mood difficulties (or did before meds), I've never seen it correlate with my period.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> Women who are in shape usually don't get them as bad, but some still do.



I heard they are shorter for those that exercise but more intense. I'm in shape myself and though I don't exercise as much as I used to, I get it really bad the first day but it's super easy to ignore the other three days. 



TeenageAngst said:


> What's that? It kinda sounded like you were saying I'm right.



That's because she's not going to blatantly ignore fact and is open minded enough to recognize it when presented with the information.


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> What's that? It kinda sounded like you were saying I'm right.


 The exercise thing is a fact. The other shit you've been saying is not.



Misomie said:


> I heard they are shorter for those that exercise but more intense. I'm in shape myself and though I don't exercise as much as I used to, I get it really bad the first day but it's super easy to ignore the other three days.


 I've heard that some get them for like two days but can have heavy bleeding and/or bad cramps



Neon Poi said:


> Nope, none of that either. The only thing I ever have noticed is I get way hornier.    And that's about it. I keep a really detailed mood journal (lol being bipolar) and while I do have mood difficulties (or did before meds), I've never seen it correlate with my period.


 I get angry and depressed with suicidal thoughts. :/
You're lucky. Bummer with having bi-polar though.


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> The fact you're shooting down yoga pants means that you're not the type of girls who would wear yoga pants.


But I'm...:|



> Which means you're also probably bitter at the girls who can pull it off (fabulously I might add)


There's a difference between bitter and uncomfortable. And I wouldn't even say I'm uncomfortable.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

Did I really just read a "You don't like yoga pants so you're either jealous/ugly" excuse? Really?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I heard they are shorter for those that exercise but more intense. I'm in shape myself and though I don't exercise as much as I used to, I get it really bad the first day but it's super easy to ignore the other three days.



So the one to two weeks of hell on earth is really down to one bad day and 3 days where it's really not that bad at all if you actually work out.



> That's because she's not going to blatantly ignore fact and is open minded enough to recognize it when presented with the information.



And I'm not only right, as usual, but we can infer from this knowledge that girls who get periods really bad are probably out of shape and bitter towards other girls who can rock yoga pants.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> I get angry and depressed with suicidal thoughts. :/
> You're lucky. Bummer with having bi-polar though.



I'm really sorry to hear that. And that happens every month for you? That really, really sucks. Is there anything you can do to make that better? 

Haha, thanks, but it's not too bad! I get some interesting experiences out of it from time to time. I'm managing it really well atm. :3


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> And I'm not only right, as usual, but we can infer from this knowledge that girls who get periods really bad are probably out of shape and bitter towards other girls who can rock yoga pants.


You're usually wrong. WTF is this shit.
Also the only people that want to see girls in yoga pants are guys that want a free boner


----------



## Zenia (Aug 17, 2013)

I have had a kid, I am not in shape. 

Before I had a kid, my pain was so bad that I would vomit and wouldn't be able to stand. For really reals. I could not stand and would have to lay in bed, writing in pain. Once, the pain hit when I was at school, and when the office called my dad, he wouldn't believe it and left me to lay in the sick room on a cot for the entire day until a friends dad took pity on me and drove me 30 minutes out of his way so I could be at home. Painkillers did NOTHING.

After I had the kid, the pain is less... nothing will compare to my labour pains. T__T ... Anyway, so that is better, but now I almost bleed to death when I get a period (they are sporadic as I have PCOS) well, that is a tiny bit of an exaggeration, but I bleed so much that it is as if I will die of blood loss at any time. One time I actually came reeeeeeally close though. I had to be hospitalized for a week and get a transfusion of 10 units of blood. Normal hemoglobin levels in a female are 120 to 130, I was at 40. FORTY! I had to call 911 myself and go to the ER 'cause I almost died in my apartment.


Oh, and I don't like yoga pants. Even if I could pull them off, I wouldn't wear them... except under a short dress.


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> So the one to two weeks of hell on earth is really down to one bad day and 3 days where it's really not that bad at all if you actually work out.


 Depends on the person. And not everyone can exorcise to where it will make any difference. 




> And I'm not only right, as usual, but we can infer from this knowledge that girls who get periods really bad are probably out of shape and bitter towards other girls who can rock yoga pants.


I thought your usual was being wrong.
Yoga pants are an abomination that you seen to have an obsession for.
Are they your fetish?


----------



## Saga (Aug 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Did I really just read a "You don't like yoga pants so you're either jealous/ugly" excuse? Really?


No. You read "You don't like yoga pants because you don't wear them".
Don't twist people's words.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> Depends on the person. And not everyone can exorcise to where it will make any difference.


Yeah. You need a proper priest for that.



Saga said:


> No. You read "You don't like yoga pants because you don't wear them".
> Don't twist people's words.


_And I'm not only right, as usual, but we can infer from this knowledge that girls who get periods really bad are probably out of shape and bitter towards other girls who can rock yoga pants.



_

uh huh.


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. And that happens every month for you? That really, really sucks. Is there anything you can do to make that better?
> 
> Haha, thanks, but it's not too bad! I get some interesting experiences out of it from time to time. I'm managing it really well atm. :3


 Every month yes. 
It's gotten better as I'm learning how to deal with it.

Glad your bi-polar's not to bad. I have an Aunt who has it REALLY bad.



Aleu said:


> You're usually wrong. WTF is this shit.
> *Also the only people that want to see girls in yoga pants are guys that want a free boner*


This.



Zenia said:


> After I had the kid, the pain is less... nothing will compare to my labour pains. T__T ... Anyway, so that is better, but now I almost bleed to death when I get a period (they are sporadic as I have PCOS) well, that is a tiny bit of an exaggeration, but I bleed so much that it is as if I will die of blood loss at any time. One time I actually did though. I had to be hospitalized for a week and get a transfusion of 10 units of blood. Normal hemoglobin levels in a female are 120 to 130, I was at 40. FORTY! I had to call 911 myself and go to the ER 'cause I almost died in my apartment.


 My mother had a friend who nearly died because she didn't stop bleeding.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 17, 2013)

Saga said:


> "You don't like yoga pants because you don't wear them".


That is a silly statement anyway. I mean, of course someone who doesn't like yoga pants won't wear them. Why would they wear something they don't like? Putting on a pair won't make a girl magically like them either.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

> Depends on the person. And not everyone can exorcise to where it will make any difference.



I'm under the impression it will help the majority of cases. The large majority. (a little pun for ya)



> I thought your usual was being wrong.
> Yoga pants are an abomination that you seen to have an obsession for.
> Are they your fetish?



I wouldn't say a fetish since if you asked 100 straight men if they enjoyed seeing girls in yoga pants, more than 80 would say yes. But I do enjoy them quite a bit. A little odd since if you mix furries with spandex you don't get a pleasant picture.

Also, I brought this up before, but what is it with furries and mental disorders?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Also, I brought this up before, but what is it with furries and mental disorders?


It's not so much furries as generally escapists to a certain level.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> And I'm not only right, as usual,





> As usual





> *As usual*


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Oh TA, we all know that's BS.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Oh TA, we all know that that's BS.



I'm usually right, but it's in such an abrasive and harsh way that actually admitting such is too painful for most people to do. It's like agreeing with someone from New Jersey. Sure, they might be right, but admitting such would mean agreeing with the guy from Jersey, and no one wants to do that.



> It's not so much furries as generally escapists to a certain level.



I mean I'm an escapist and I'm mentally fit as a fiddle now that I've got my sleep pattern all set out.


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yeah. You need a proper priest for that.


 It's auto-corrects fault. :I



Zenia said:


> That is a silly statement anyway. I mean, of course someone who doesn't like yoga pants won't wear them. Why would they wear something they don't like? Putting on a pair won't make a girl magically like them either.


 Don't you know, Yoga pants have a mind control device in them.



TeenageAngst said:


> I'm under the impression it will help the majority of cases. The large majority. (a little pun for ya)


 Not everyone who's out of shape is fat.




> I wouldn't say a fetish since if you asked 100 straight men if they enjoyed seeing girls in yoga pants, more than 80 would say yes. But I do enjoy them quite a bit. A little odd since if you mix furries with spandex you don't get a pleasant picture.


 They don't talk about them in every other post.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 17, 2013)

lol TA... stop making up stats. At least about medical issues... I am sure that you are right about straight dudes liking yoga pants though. As long as the girl wearing them is thin. XD


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I'm usually right, but it's in such an abrasive and harsh way that actually admitting such is too painful for most people to do. It's like agreeing with someone from New Jersey. Sure, they might be right, but admitting such would mean agreeing with the guy from Jersey, and no one wants to do that.




keep telling yourself that.


TeenageAngst said:


> I mean I'm an escapist and I'm mentally fit as a fiddle now that I've got my sleep pattern all set out.


You are far from it.


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2013)

I think TA is trolling now.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I mean I'm an escapist and I'm mentally fit as a fiddle now that I've got my sleep pattern all set out.



I'm mentally fit. I know, I would be skeptical too, I am posting on a furry forum afterall. I've been stable for a while. Bipolar's like most other chronic illnesses, it's perfectly manageable with the right medication and a dedication to your well-being.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> I think TA is trolling now.


Trolling implies that he doesn't mean what he says. He's spouted enough bullshit like this to give the impression that yes, he is this ignorant.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> I think TA is trolling now.


He is always trolling... well, trying to. He isn't very creative about it.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 17, 2013)

Dr. Teenage Angst. Department for female biology, University of FAF. :V


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I'm mentally fit as well. Have been for a while. Bipolar's like any other chronic illness, it's perfectly manageable with the right medication and a dedication to your well-being.



Yeah but I mean without being strung out on medication with artificial emotions.


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2013)

Zenia said:


> He is always trolling... well, trying to. He isn't very creative about it.


 He's like if Eversleep tried to troll.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Yeah but I mean without being strung out on medication with artificial emotions.



Haha, nahhh. It's not like that at all. I really wish that stereotype would die. If you have fake or zombified emotions, you're on the wrong meds. The right meds make you feel real, like in kind of a "Holy shit this is what I was supposed to be like all along" kind of way.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> Haha, nahhh. It's not like that at all. I really wish that stereotype would die. If you have fake or zombified emotions, you're on the wrong meds. The right meds make you feel real, like in kind of a "Holy shit this is what I was supposed to be like all along" kind of way.



Been on them before when the doc said I was bipolar. Turns out I was just upset about things going on in my life that were beyond my control. The meds made me feel like a robot though and really moody. I don't trust people that take them.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Been on them before when the doc said I was bipolar. Turns out I was just upset about things going on in my life that were beyond my control. The meds made me feel like a robot though and really moody. I don't trust people that take them.



Fair enough. That sounds like a really bad experience. That would turn anyone off of psychiatric medication.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 17, 2013)

Zenia said:


> That is a silly statement anyway. I mean, of course someone who doesn't like yoga pants won't wear them. Why would they wear something they don't like? Putting on a pair won't make a girl magically like them either.



poll now:

dd in yoga pants
y
n


----------



## Conker (Aug 17, 2013)

I like how this thread turned into a perfect example of why the OP is wrong. 

"If you don't like yoga pants, it's your fault"

OH HELLO STUPID STANDARDS FOR BEAUTY!


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

> Fair enough. That sounds like a really bad experience. That would turn anyone off of psychiatric medication.



The meds themselves weren't so much a really bad experience as a dull, grey, boring 2 years of my life I will never get back. They have their time and place, namely for severe sufferers who have an actual chemical imbalance. Dull and boring is certainly preferable to miserable and suicidal. It is a tightrope act though and as with all chemical imbalances, even when you get the meds right it can always shift day to day. Hence why I don't trust people on them. Now my psychiatrists on the other hand, those people I have personal grievances with and they have forever earned my ire of the psychiatric industry.

And I could totally see DD rocking some yoga pants.

And I could totally see it being fucking *hilarious* if she stuck a sock in her crotch while doing so.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> And I could totally see it being fucking *hilarious* if she stuck a sock in her crotch while doing so.


It's DD. She doesn't need to.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It's DD. She doesn't need to.



ALEU LOOK UP!

Oh, you missed it.

It was the joke.

Also lol the 3 people who like Conker's post are the 3 that totally don't rock yoga pants.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> ALEU LOOK UP!
> 
> Oh, you missed it.
> 
> ...


Funny because you seemed to have missed mine :V

Also you can't rock the unrockable as yoga pants are still ugly as sin. Not as bad as Crocs but still bad.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

So, Aleu, what do you work out in then?


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Also lol the 3 people who like Conker's post are the 3 that totally don't rock yoga pants.


 Now you're just trying to hard.


----------



## Azure (Aug 17, 2013)

ill wear whatever the fuck i want too, yoga pants included. dont let society tell you what to do.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> So, Aleu, what do you work out in then?


Who said I work out?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Who said I work out?



Answering a question with a question. Either you work out in baggy sweatpants, or this sis doesn't even lift.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Answering a question with a question. Either you work out in baggy sweatpants, or this sis doesn't even lift.


I'm asking who said I work out because it's fucking ridiculous that you assume-

wait, no it's not. You assume all the god damn time.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 17, 2013)

I wear a bathrobe everywhere.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> I wear a bathrobe everywhere.



I did that for awhile when I was younger. It was fun. :3


----------



## Saga (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Answering a question with a question. Either you work out in baggy sweatpants, or this sis doesn't even lift.





Aleu said:


> I'm asking who said I work out because it's fucking ridiculous that you assume-


Argument ovar? Happy fun times?



> wait, no it's not. You assume all the god damn time.


Damn.


----------



## Azure (Aug 17, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> I wear a bathrobe everywhere.


novelty pajama pants and wife beater

complete with open fly


----------



## septango (Aug 17, 2013)

I hate to admit it but I think this thread just made me that much gayer, no offense but the female body is a mysterious and scary place


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 17, 2013)

MagicFrog said:


> Well let me just start off by saying that I'm a guy and I honestly couldn't be more jealous of many girls, for a lot of reasons.
> 
> I'm a pretty pathetic excuse for a guy. I'm very weak. I don't like any guy stuff at all really. Automatically that makes people assume I'm gay or that something is wrong with me.
> 
> ...


Please tell this to a feminist. PLEASE.

People (guys and girls) have to work for love and attention. Grow a pair and be responsible. Nothing worthwhile is going to fall into your lap. You have to work for it.


----------



## petroleum (Aug 17, 2013)

Willow said:


> (that was a game reference btw)



chihiro! <3

but OP: "*Have you seen the way pretty girls are treated?*" what? this just contradicts your argument because you admit that girls need to fit a certain standard of beauty if they want to be treat like human beings


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 17, 2013)

A lot of people who are saying 'we have unreasonable beauty standards to meet', to be fair, we *don't* have to meet them just because it would make a few men happy. What happened to looking/dressing in the way which makes you yourself happy? Looking the way men 'expect' us to isn't exactly the law. And I don't mean to sound harsh, but if a girl thinksher value comes from looking that way and letting a bunch of guys judge her for it, needs to re-think some things. It pretty much comes down to "you're damned if you do, and you're damned if you don't", because we will get judged and ridiculed for trying to meet these standards, and we will get judged and ridiculed for not trying. Men aren't the only people whose opinion counts, y'know.

OT, I do think it's unfair that as Magic says, 'pretty girls' are, in some situations, given an easier time. But this treatment is out of a lack of respect for these girls just because they are pretty and their boss probably probably just sees a place for him to stick it.

And when men say things like 'if I had tits like that I'd show them off so bad', they speak as though it's a good thing to be considered less as a person and more as a pair of breasts. It's hard to get taken seriously when people just stare at your chest when you talk to them. Men who say this would seem to have as little self-respect as the women who get implants and wear next to nothing just to impress random men who they walk by and will never see again.

What ever happened to getting respect through working hard and doing meaningful things?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 17, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> What ever happened to getting respect through working hard and doing meaningful things?



Nothing happened because it never really existed to begin with. We've by and large have always been insufferably superficial.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 17, 2013)

Alright, what the hell happened? This feels like a heated discussion at a unisex barbers now.

Also DD in yoga pants Y/N


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

I love how women (not the men mind you) are tearing each other down over how you look and caring about being pretty. Lemme just say if there was a choice between a pretty girl and a not pretty girl, of course the pretty one is going to have an advantage. It's like a girl choosing between Fedora McFatterson or some guy who looks like he modeled for J.C. Penny's. This is true of guys btw, in the workplace there is a noted hierarchy: Fit dudes, fat dudes, and finally squirrelly dudes. You don't wanna be the squirrelly dude.



> but OP: "*Have you seen the way pretty girls are treated?*" what? this just contradicts your argument because you admit that girls need to fit a certain standard of beauty if they want to be treat like human beings



If by "certain standard of beauty" you mean "not a fat obnoxious asshole". The range in which women are considered attractive for most dudes is pretty damn broad, they ain't picky, and generally speaking if you don't fit in it it's due to some lack of basic effort, such as maintaining a somewhat-healthy diet or not dressing even close to appropriately for your body type. Also it's not "to be treated like human being" so much as to not be put in the friendzone by guys they're interested in. I'm friends with a lot of girls I'm not attracted to, I treat them like human beings.



> And when men say things like 'if I had tits like that I'd show them off so bad', they speak as though it's a good thing to be considered less as a person and more as a pair of breasts. It's hard to get taken seriously when people just stare at your chest when you talk to them. Men who say this would seem to have as little self-respect as the women who get implants and wear next to nothing just to impress random men who they walk by and will never see again.



More bitter than a CE virgin.

There's a huge ego stroke when you know you got the goods, don't knock it. Plus your entire post pretty much encapsulates two of my main points: The biggest critics of women are other women, and the girls who don't have the goods are bitter towards the ones that do. There's also one other thing going on in here, and that's the notion that a pretty girl is inherently not treated like a normal person. That's patently false, the only difference is she attracts the attention of guys. That is not to say the guys all treat her like a piece of meat either, only the assholes and "nice guys" do, and those you can both see coming a mile away and generally aren't very useful human beings themselves.



> What ever happened to getting respect through working hard and doing meaningful things?



Next time you hire a plumber on a weekend and he's about to head home after a 50+ hour work week of fixing people's toilets, be sure to thank him instead of just leaving the check on the table like he doesn't exist.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> The biggest critics of women are other women, and the girls who don't have the goods are bitter towards the ones that do.



This is true, women often give each other a harder time over this kind of thing than men. But it's for the wrong reasons, again, it's because they are so worried about the opinions of men. That's not good. If they want to be respected they have to respect themselves first.

But it's not necessarily true that girls are bitter because of 'jealousy'. I have the 'goods' but I am still bitter towards women who allow themselves to be objectified simply because of them. I can't say anything about girls who don't fit that 'ideal' though, but from what I've seen, girls with the 'goods' are usually more stressed about it than girls who don't.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 17, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> This is true, women often give each other a harder time over this kind of thing than men. But it's for the wrong reasons, again, it's because they are so worried about the opinions of men. That's not good. If they want to be respected they have to respect themselves first.



Whose to say that this doesn't affect men as well? 

Save for the hearing it from other men thing. Men aren't allowed to share their opinions on their male friend's looks because it means that they are homosexuals and are flirting with them, which is disgusting and wrong.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Men aren't allowed to share their opinions on their male friend's looks because it means that they are homosexuals and are flirting with them, which is disgusting and wrong.



Girls have this problem sometimes as well.

It is true that men have expectations like that placed on them, like if they show even a small amount of emotion or, god forbid, passion about something, they are told to grow a pair, or they get ridiculed about 'having a vagina' or something. There's nothing wrong with having feelings and that kind of expectation is never good.


----------



## Ley (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Get a loada this chick here. You can feel  the levels of mad just radiating off her. TC, I tip my hat to you, I  haven't had a laugh this hard since Toshabi forgot what he was here  for.





TeenageAngst said:


> Sorry Vael I couldn't hear you over the  number of women I see riding around in Mercedes their husbands bought  them.





			
				TeenageAngst said:
			
		

> See, the only people who judge females on that kinda stuff are other females. I may be an ass, but I ain't wrong.



JFC I have never had the displeasure in meeting someone as arrogant, bitter, and ignorant as you on FAF in a long fucking time. At least, the other jokers in this cesspool had some laughing merit ; but you, _you, _are one of those unfortunate souls with enough brains to convey every single shitty thing that comes from you. 

You belittle actual problems because you allow your bitterness at _something_ to consume you, which then perpetuates all of the hate in your life, which just makes the quality of overall shit. Which then for us, unfortunately, need to deal with your asinine comments in nearly every thread I have the misfortune to read. 

These quotes, like Aleu said, prove just about a lot of the mainstream idea of how people, not just men thing. And unfortunately, arguing about you is just about as pointless as the time it took me to type this reply. 

Overall, unfortunately, you've let your dick become a part of personality to the point that everyone has had the misfortune at least once wasting their time in replying to ever soul crushingly stupid post you have made, and it really has shown in this thread. 

JFC.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

> This is true, women often give each other a harder time over this kind of thing than men. But it's for the wrong reasons, again, it's because they are so worried about the opinions of men. That's not good. If they want to be respected they have to respect themselves first.



Most women don't respect themselves because they're constantly being picked apart by feminists like you because god forbid they want to get a guy's attention, which breeds more bitterness and malcontent.



> But it's not necessarily true that girls are bitter because of 'jealousy'. I have the 'goods' but I am still bitter towards women who allow themselves to be objectified simply because of them. I can't say anything about girls who don't fit that 'ideal' though, but from what I've seen, girls with the 'goods' are usually more stressed about it than girls who don't.



Here's a thought. I know it's novel, so bear with me here, but how about you not let what other people do bother you? Especially when it has no effect on your life whatsoever. Oh, such and such is wearing revealing clothing, that's nice. You're not, so there you go, mind your own business.



> JFC I have never had the displeasure in meeting someone as arrogant, bitter, and ignorant as you on FAF in a long fucking time. At least, the other jokers in this cesspool had some laughing merit ; but you, _you, are one of those unfortunate souls with enough brains to convey every single shitty thing that comes from you._



Now now, let's not get personal. You wouldn't like me when I'm personal.



> You belittle actual problems because you allow your bitterness at _something to consume you, which then perpetuates all of the hate in your life, which just makes the quality of overall shit. Which then for us, unfortunately, need to deal with your asinine comments in nearly every thread I have the misfortune to read._



I don't belittle actual problems. If there was an actual problem in this topic, I wouldn't belittle it. I belittle whiners.



> These quotes, like Aleu said, prove just about a lot of the mainstream idea of how people, not just men thing. And unfortunately, arguing about you is just about as pointless as the time it took me to type this reply.



If you're using my posts as a weather vain for the mainstream consensus then the problem isn't with me.



> Overall, unfortunately, you've let your dick become a part of personality to the point that everyone has had the misfortune at least once wasting their time in replying to ever soul crushingly stupid post you have made, and it really has shown in this thread.



I've let my dick become part of my personality... what does that even mean? Yeah, well, you've let your vagina become part of your personality. Ha!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Most women don't respect themselves because they're constantly being picked apart by feminists like you because god forbid they want to get a guy's attention, which breeds more bitterness and malcontent.



Sorry but I disagree there. The women who have no respect for themselves and do things like naked modelling have no respect for themselves for a lot of reasons. I'd like to say that a lot of them are probably too dense to know better than to get their sense of self-worth from how many guys want to jerk it over them, but this probably isn't true. A lot of these kinds of women probably have had past issues which impact on them now. Which is sad in itself.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 17, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Sorry but I disagree there. The women who have no respect for themselves and do things like naked modelling have no respect for themselves for a lot of reasons. I'd like to say that a lot of them are probably too dense to know better than to get their sense of self-worth from how many guys want to jerk it over them, but this probably isn't true. A lot of these kinds of women probably have had past issues which impact on them now. Which is sad in itself.



Just going to quickly chime in and say that there is such a thing as sex-positive feminism.

Meaning that, if they choose to model naked, for whatever their reason may be, it is still their decision about what they are doing with their body. The least you can do is respect that decision, in my opinion.
The assumptions about how they must obviously doing it for the attention, or how they must be damaged people with issues is nothing more than shaming and problematic, and all because it is something you may not necessarily agree with.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Sorry but I disagree there. The women who have no respect for themselves and do things like naked modelling have no respect for themselves for a lot of reasons. I'd like to say that a lot of them are probably too dense to know better than to get their sense of self-worth from how many guys want to jerk it over them, but this probably isn't true. A lot of these kinds of women probably have had past issues which impact on them now. Which is sad in itself.



I mean you're entitled to your opinion, but if you're sitting there judging and pitying grown-ass adults doing what they want with their bodies in ways that don't effect you, you're an asshole feminist. A spade's a spade.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 17, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Sorry but I disagree there. The women who have no respect for themselves and do things like naked modelling have no respect for themselves for a lot of reasons. I'd like to say that a lot of them are probably too dense to know better than to get their sense of self-worth from how many guys want to jerk it over them, but this probably isn't true. A lot of these kinds of women probably have had past issues which impact on them now. Which is sad in itself.



Also. 

When it comes to modelling naked, why do they have to not have respect for themselves? Maybe they like showing their body off? Perhaps they get off on the fact that people are viewing them naked? C'mon, this is like assuming all cam models are desperate for money or have no respect for themselves or some other think like that.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 17, 2013)

> Here's a thought. I know it's novel, so bear with me here, but how about you not let what other people do bother you? Especially when it has no effect on your life whatsoever. Oh, such and such is wearing revealing clothing, that's nice. You're not, so there you go, mind your own business.


I think this one bears repeating.


I modeled naked for art classes. I didn't mind it because I don't feel any different being naked than I do while wearing clothes. Being naked isn't some evil horrible state of being. Even in cases where the modeling is provocative or is meant to get someone off, what's so shameful about that? People use their skills, such as their intelligence or their strength, on the job all the time - why not their body? I don't understand where respect enters into it at all.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 17, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> Also.
> 
> When it comes to modelling naked, why do they have to not have respect for themselves? Maybe they like showing their body off? Perhaps they get off on the fact that people are viewing them naked? C'mon, this is like assuming all cam models are desperate for money or have no respect for themselves or some other think like that.



I was probably quick to assume it was that black and white. My bad. I agree with Neon Poi in that context matters though. But my own feeling is that the whole thing about lads' mag modelling being empowering, is a myth.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I was probably quick to assume it was that black and white. My bad. I agree with Neon Poi in that context matters though. But my own feeling is that the whole thing about lads' mag modelling being empowering, is a myth.



Shit, if someone said to me, "Hey, you look pretty hot, want to do a nude shoot for my site for a few hundred bucks?" my self esteem would be through the roof. And I'd have a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh of course girs have it better.
Simply marvelous.
Especially when we get cat-called out in the streets and constantly sexualized by every form of media.
Both sexes get a fair amount of shit, so don't come bitching that girls have it "better"

OP, you have a dick, get over it.


----------



## Saga (Aug 17, 2013)

Batsy said:


> Oh of course girs have it better.
> Simply marvelous.
> Especially when we get cat-called out in the streets and constantly sexualized by every form of media.
> Both sexes get a fair amount of shit, so don't come bitching that girls have it "better"
> ...


Women are never sexualized by gay media :v


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Girls who get cat called complain about it, girls who don't get cat called envy it. The grass is always greener.

Also to anyone who thinks women get over-sexualized by the media, walk into a GNC and tell me how many men's torsos you see. No faces, just the torsos, all with ripped abs.


----------



## petroleum (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> If by "certain standard of beauty" you mean "not a fat obnoxious asshole". The range in which women are considered attractive for most dudes is pretty damn broad, they ain't picky, and generally speaking if you don't fit in it it's due to some lack of basic effort, such as maintaining a somewhat-healthy diet or not dressing even close to appropriately for your body type. Also it's not "to be treated like human being" so much as to not be put in the friendzone by guys they're interested in. I'm friends with a lot of girls I'm not attracted to, I treat them like human beings.



im just rolling my eyes at this. see you complain about girls "not dressing for their body type" or "maintaining a healthy diet" probably because you dont consider it pleasing to look at regardless of what kind of person they are. why should girls even _feel _like they have a responsibility to "put in effort" to look good for a guy to be treat nicely. if you treat a "pretty" girl nicer than an ugly girl because you want to fuck her that makes you a needy creep in my opinion.

its cool if you dont find a particular body type attractive â€” thats totally okay! but dont feel like every girl needs to fit what your definition of beauty is. the world does not revolve around you.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

petroleum said:


> im just rolling my eyes at this. see you complain about girls "not dressing for their body type" or "maintaining a healthy diet" probably because you dont consider it pleasing to look at regardless of what kind of person they are. why should girls even _feel _like they have a responsibility to "put in effort" to look good for a guy to be treat nicely.


 
You say this as though it's some sexual double-standard. I don't find it pleasing to look at, but I still treat them like normal. I don't find guys wearing fedoras or walking around weighing 300lbs pleasing to look at either but I still treat them okay.



> if you treat a "pretty" girl nicer than an ugly girl because you want to fuck her that makes you a needy creep in my opinion.



Uh... huh. So I'm supposed to lead the ugly girls on is what you're saying. Because that's what would happen if I were to treat them exactly the same.



> its cool if you dont find a particular body type attractive â€” thats totally okay! but dont feel like every girl needs to fit what your definition of beauty is. the world does not revolve around you.



Where do people get this stuff? Where did I say people needed to conform to my notion of beauty. I said those that I do find attractive I tend to be, get this, attracted to.


----------



## Troj (Aug 17, 2013)

I actually think women are more flexible when it comes to the physical flaws they'll accept or tolerate in a mate than men are. There are probably exceptions to the rule, but I definitely see more fat, bald guys with better-looking women than I see fat or unattractive women with better-looking men.

Well, and both men and women do look better and more approachable when they dress for their body and skin type, bathe, and maintain a good diet. If you're keen to attract dates n' mates, at least covering those bases increases your chances of success. (It also doesn't hurt to do these things if you just want to make friends, or even, secure a job.) You don't even have to be thin or symmetrical (though, those things don't hurt, either, but they're not as controllable as those other variables).


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 17, 2013)

Saga said:


> Women are never sexualized by gay media :v



I must admit I agree to this.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

> I actually think women are more flexible when it comes to the physical flaws they'll accept or tolerate in a mate than men are. There are probably exceptions to the rule, but I definitely see more fat, bald guys with better-looking women than I see fat or unattractive women with better-looking men.



I'm gonna have to dispute this. I've seen plenty of decent looking dudes dating girls for their personality.


----------



## Troj (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh, it happens. It's just less common than the flip scenario, just from what I've seen.

The decent-looking, non-emotionally-crippled, not-mentally-ill dudes who are willing to overlook a woman's looks for her personality tend to be older, I've noticed. When they're not necessarily older, they're at least noticeably more mature than their peers.

Otherwise, _most_ guys under 25 want hot pootietang and want the social capital and peer-praise that comes from scoring hot pootietang--unless they have an unconventional or unusual fetish that's steered them in a different direction, or are so emotionally-disturbed or so lacking in self-esteem that they intentionally aim low, without regard even for a girl's personality.

Again, talkin' generalizations.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2013)

I read it all...

I've realized there are three things not to talk about on FAF:

1. Religion
2. Feminism
3. Sonic


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I read it all...
> 
> I've realized there are three things not to talk about on FAF:
> 
> ...


 I though 3. was cub porn.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2013)

I said things not to talk about on _FAF_. Cub porn shouldn't talked about in the entire fucking world.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> I though 3. was cub porn.


Same thing! :V


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Troj said:


> Oh, it happens. It's just less common than the flip scenario, just from what I've seen.
> 
> The decent-looking, non-emotionally-crippled, not-mentally-ill dudes who are willing to overlook a woman's looks for her personality tend to be older, I've noticed. When they're not necessarily older, they're at least noticeably more mature than their peers.
> 
> ...



So basically, the ones who go for girls with less in the looks department are more desperate or have already had their fill of hot girls and are looking for someone more stable. At least, that's what I see normally. Personally I just can't date someone I'm not attracted to, and that includes both physically and mentally. I can't even waste time with the stupid hot ones on a fling, it's just not fun. It's like trying to schmooze your way into a cardboard cutout of what you're really looking for.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Personally I just can't date someone I'm not attracted to, and that includes both physically and mentally. I can't even waste time with the stupid hot ones on a fling, it's just not fun. It's like trying to schmooze your way into a cardboard cutout of what you're really looking for.



Jesus Christ. This forever.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Uh... huh. So I'm supposed to lead the ugly girls on is what you're saying. Because that's what would happen if I were to treat them exactly the same.



So treating someone nice is leading them on? I tend to treat everyone the same and if they think I'm leading them on that's their own fault for assuming. When I'm being extra nice to someone, it doesn't imply any sexual interest and it's a shame that's how niceness is viewed in this society.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> So treating someone nice is leading them on?



If it's beyond normal social stuff, yes.



> I tend to treat everyone the same and if they think I'm leading them on that's their own fault for assuming.


 
So long as you're just treating them normal that's fine.



> When I'm being extra nice to someone, it doesn't imply any sexual interest and it's a shame that's how niceness is viewed in this society.



Yes it does, to the point even my friend with Asperger's picked up on it.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Yes it does, to the point even my friend with Asperger's picked up on it.


How the fuck do you know?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Yes it does, to the point even my friend with Asperger's picked up on it.



Whatever just happened to being nice to people? :/ 

And my actions don't follow society's normal rules on that stuff. Sometimes I'm extra nice to people just because I'm in a great mood and I want to share it.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> How the fuck do you know?



Allow me to quote _Hanging Out at the Wawa at 2am: Chapter 47_

Friend: "Dude, is it me, or was that girl was being really nice to me?"

Me: "She was being really nice to you."

Friend: "I think she was hitting on me."

Me: "I think you're right, ask her for her number when she comes out."



> And my actions don't follow society's normal rules on that stuff.



So don't complain when people misinterpret them.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 17, 2013)

So according to TA, every girl who has been nice to me has actually just been after my dick so to speak.

So many missed opportunities. :V

Though seriously, the fuck? Is it so hard for you to comprehend that a guy and a girl can be friends with no romantic interest from either side?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

> Though seriously, the fuck? Is it so hard for you to comprehend that a guy and a girl can be friends with no romantic interest from either side?



Considering I have several of these friends, not at all. However, the air of "are you romantically interested in me" had to be cleared beforehand. Otherwise it's that lingering awkwardness.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> So don't complain when people misinterpret them.



I never said I was complaining and I don't when I'm misinterpreted. I just think being nice to someone is a stupid way of flirting because it promotes people to be mean to others (or less nice) so they aren't misunderstood.


----------



## MagicFrog (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry for this thread, you can lock it if you want, I'm just gonna say a few things:

1. For those who asked, yes, I do work at Wal-Mart. They're extremely sexist as fuck. They make men do everything. 

2. I still wish I was a girl. 

 3. I'm who you think I am. :3


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

MagicFrog said:


> Sorry for this thread, you can lock it if you want, I'm just gonna say a few things:
> 
> 1. For those who asked, yes, I do work at Wal-Mart. They're extremely sexist as fuck. They make men do everything.
> 
> ...



This forum is made of dead men and prophets.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 17, 2013)

MagicFrog said:


> 3. I'm who you think I am. :3



And you woulda gotten away with it too, if not for your own stupidity. Ah who am I kidding, you'd fuck it up _somehow_.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 17, 2013)

MagicFrog said:


> 3. I'm who you think I am. :3


Hi Eversleep.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 17, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> And you woulda gotten away with it too, if not for your own stupidity. Ah who am I kidding, you'd fuck it up _somehow_.



I'm still questioning why the sad bastard bothers coming back.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Who is this mythical eversleep, and what did he do?


----------



## MagicFrog (Aug 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm still questioning why the sad bastard bothers coming back.


Because I love you guys and it's fun to troll you guys. ;3 But seriously I do want to be accepted by you guys someday.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 17, 2013)

MagicFrog said:


> Because I love you guys and it's fun to troll you guys. ;3 But seriously *I do want to be accepted by you guys someday.*



Kill yourself.


----------



## MagicFrog (Aug 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Kill yourself.


I was actually planning on having a video contest where if 10 people made a video of themselves telling me to kill myself, I'd actually do it. Not sure about the legalities of that though or if I really want to go through with it.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Who is this mythical eversleep, and what did he do?



From what I've been told he got permabanned and has been making new accounts ever since, because he is obsessed with this particular forum. 

One of the older users may know more details, though.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Kill yourself.



Gibbles I'm appalled! Someone will have to clean that up, it isn't fair on them.



TeenageAngst said:


> Who is this mythical eversleep, and what did he do?



He doesn't know when to quit.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 17, 2013)

What did eversleep do to get permabanned in the first place anyway?


----------



## Troj (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> So basically, the ones who go for girls with less in the looks department are more desperate or have already had their fill of hot girls and are looking for someone more stable. At least, that's what I see normally. Personally I just can't date someone I'm not attracted to, and that includes both physically and mentally. I can't even waste time with the stupid hot ones on a fling, it's just not fun. It's like trying to schmooze your way into a cardboard cutout of what you're really looking for.



Basically, yup.

Agreed. Flings seem like a good idea at first, but they often turn out to be more work than they're worth, especially if the person is a dud despite being a stud.


----------



## Machine (Aug 17, 2013)

I still think this thread should be about sweaters.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

> What did eversleep do to get permabanned in the first place anyway?




Story time!



Troj said:


> Basically, yup.
> 
> Agreed. Flings seem like a good idea at first, but they often turn out to be more work than they're worth, especially if the person is a dud despite being a stud.



I'll b ur stud bby. Also how dare you drag this back onto the tangent, we're trying to figure out the secret life of eversleep.


----------



## Corto (Aug 17, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> What did eversleep do to get permabanned in the first place anyway?



I don't even know or care. But I imagine it was something incredibly mild, like accumulation of infractions due to improper grammar or something. The story's funnier that way.


So, standard containment protocol: Shut up about Eversleep, continue with the thread and topic at hand as you were.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 17, 2013)

all nine genders are equal


----------



## Corto (Aug 17, 2013)

Second call! SHUT UP ABOUT EVERSLEEP (and sweaters apparently) AND GO BACK TO THE TOPIC.


----------



## Saga (Aug 17, 2013)

UHH GURLS NO NEED TO WORK I DONT WANNA WORK WHY CANT I BE A WIMMINZ.?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Corto said:


> Second call! SHUT UP ABOUT EVERSLEEP (and sweaters apparently) AND GO BACK TO THE TOPIC.



Will do.

I find the most erotic part of a woman is the boobies.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 17, 2013)

I treat girls really well if u no wot i meen ;^)))))

seriously though I wish I was a girl

I'd be a really good lesbian


----------



## Saga (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Will do.
> 
> I find the most erotic part of a woman is the boobies.


One could argue that a bodacious pootietang is indeed the most erotic part of a woman.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

> I'd be a really good lesbian



I'm sure. Whenever I get into an argument over gender and sex what whatnot I always say I'm a lesbian trapped in a male's body. I secretly wish it were true, cause it'd be AWESOME!


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Will do.
> 
> I find the most erotic part of a woman is the boobies.



I don't like boobs. They are weird and just a lump of fat. However, my one comment about boobs is that guys with them should wear two pieces when swimming (or at least man bras or something). I can't tell you how many times I wish I could bleach my eyes. *shudders*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I'm sure. Whenever I get into an argument over gender and sex what whatnot I always say I'm a lesbian trapped in a male's body. I secretly wish it were true, cause it'd be AWESOME!



I get on really well with lesbians, it's good to have something in common, ysee.

also I can just pretend they're dudes. 

If you get my drift~~~~


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> So according to TA, every girl who has been nice to me has actually just been after my dick so to speak.


I better start being a super bitch to you or people will think i'm a pedo then :V


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Why do people think being a girl is so care-free and awesome.


----------



## Machine (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Why do people think being a girl is so care-free and awesome.


Because they're not girls. :I


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Why do people think being a girl is so care-free and awesome.



What Machine said. It'd be so much more care-free and awesome being a guy. :/ (at least for me based on my preferences and what-not)


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Why do people think being a girl is so care-free and awesome.


Try living with a penis hanging between your legs that causes life to be a very naughty hell.
We live a counfused life from 8-23(ish)


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Why do people think being a girl is so care-free and awesome.



Because being a guy is so care-free and awesome. You'd be surprised how much the ability to piss on anything at any time makes you happy.

That, ladies, is our great secret.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Try living with a penis hanging between your legs that causes life to be a very naughty hell.
> We live a counfused life from 8-23(ish)


At least if your dick messes up you're ok.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Try living with a penis hanging between your legs that causes life to be a very naughty hell.
> We live a counfused life from 8-23(ish)



I have a penis. It causes me no problems.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Try living with a penis hanging between your legs that causes life to be a very naughty hell.
> We live a counfused life from 8-23(ish)



Try running with boobs. It can hurt. 
I'm pretty sure everyone lives a confused life though.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> At least if your dick messes up you're ok.



Gurl, my dick messes up and I'll be running to ole Doc Rawdon to sort me out.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah, I think it's safe to say all genders have their downfalls.


----------



## septango (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Why do people think being a girl is so care-free and awesome.



it may be that the male protection/providing instinct that men like to see happy women and take all their problems onto themselves, and thus women are ideolised as happy and carefree in media leading back to this illusion 

but that might just be me


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 17, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I have a penis. It causes me no problems.


You are a goddamn liar, sir.
Everyone has the penis hanging over thier shoulders (so to speak) but whether you choose to acknowledge it or not is up to the male at hand.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 17, 2013)

septango said:


> it may be that the male protection/providing instinct that men like to see happy women and take all their problems onto themselves, and thus women are ideolised as happy and carefree in media leading back to this illusion
> 
> but that might just be me



...I think it's just you.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

septango said:


> it may be that the male protection/providing instinct that men like to see happy women and take all their problems onto themselves, and thus women are ideolised as happy and carefree in media leading back to this illusion
> 
> but that might just be me


Probably.

But women are not care-free.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> At least if your dick messes up you're ok.


That just reminded me of some stupid double standards. Like if a girl gets pregnant as a teen she's often called a slut (at least around the people in my area) and the guy really isn't even mentioned. It takes two to tango.  Oh, and how a female that gets lots of sex is looked down upon but a male that gets lots of sex is praised. Then there are stupid gender roles and stuff for both sexes. It's super annoying. 



LegitWaterfall said:


> Yeah, I think it's safe to say all genders have their downfalls.


Yup. However these downfalls are considered less or greater depending on the individual.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 17, 2013)

Period cramps ain't got nothing on standing on your own bellend.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> That just reminded me of some stupid double standards. Like if a girl gets pregnant as a teen she's often called a slut (at least around the people in my area) and the guy really isn't even mentioned. It takes two to tango.  Oh, and how a female that gets lots of sex is looked down upon but a male that gets lots of sex is praised. Then there are stupid gender roles and stuff for both sexes. It's super annoying.


A key that opens any door is a master key, but a door opened by any key is useless. 




			
				Misomie said:
			
		

> Yup. However these downfalls are considered less or greater depending on the individual.


True.
True.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

> That just reminded me of some stupid double standards. Like if a girl gets pregnant as a teen she's often called a slut (at least around the people in my area) and the guy really isn't even mentioned. It takes two to tango.  Oh, and how a female that gets lots of sex is looked down upon but a male that gets lots of sex is praised. Then there are stupid gender roles and stuff for both sexes. It's super annoying.



If a girl gets lots of sex around here we don't call her a slut. We call her on Friday and ask if she's busy.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You are a goddamn liar, sir.



No I'm not. Of course I have a penis. :V

But seriously - sure, you might get confused about stuff (like you said) for a time, and then there's all the STDs you can catch, but I myself don't have any problems. We're all different, so maybe that's just me. And I'm not a liar for it.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Period cramps ain't got nothing on standing on your own bellend.


I'm pretty sure they're pretty similar. However guys are not biologically required to stand on it repeatedly. Doing so is just stupidity or lack of attention to your body. How do you even do that anyways? 



LegitWaterfall said:


> A key that opens any door is a master key, but a door opened by any key is useless.



That quote bugs me so much. :K


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> That quote bugs me so much. :K


It's true.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Period cramps ain't got nothing on standing on your own bellend.



Man I have to pay someone to do that for me. You get all the luck.



LegitWaterfall said:


> It's true.



Only when talking about literal keys n' doors.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I'm pretty sure they're pretty similar. However guys are not biologically required to stand on it repeatedly. Doing so is just stupidity or lack of attention to your body. How do you even do that anyways?



My penis is really long so it gets difficult to not stand on it or on occasion, trip over. 

I've nearly cracked my skull on the toilet bowl whilst getting out of the shower multiple times thanks to my penis.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 17, 2013)

Being a girl must be hard. Having two of what are basically weights on your chest that I've heard hurt from time to time, having what feels like the Red Sea gush from between your legs monthly with incredible pain.

I wouldn't trade awkward boners or getting kicked in the balls (which is always the ball owners fault when it happens) for that.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Only when talking about literal keys n' doors.


Hush you :V




Raptros said:


> Being a girl must be hard. Having two of what are basically weights on your chest that I've heard hurt from time to time, having what feels like the Red Sea gush from between your legs monthly with incredible pain.


Girls . . .


We found a male who understands.


All hale Raptros.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> My penis is really long so it gets difficult to not stand on it or on occasion, trip over.
> 
> I've nearly cracked my skull on the toilet bowl whilst getting out of the shower multiple times thanks to my penis.



That's why you have to be cautious with how you move. 



Raptros said:


> Being a girl must be hard. Having two of what are basically weights on your chest that I've heard hurt from time to time, having what feels like the Red Sea gush from between your legs monthly with incredible pain.
> 
> I wouldn't trade awkward boners or getting kicked in the balls (which is always the ball owners fault when it happens) for that.



They do and bras suck. When I don't have to go into public I opt out of wearing them and sometimes I get sore because of that (cause I like to move around a lot). I just can't win. :/ The blood, IMO, is the easiest part to ignore. 

Darn it. I was hoping someone would make the trade with me.  I actually heard boners can be pretty easy to hide and getting kicked in the balls can be avoided. Because of this unfairness, I sometimes try to give my bf a boner while in public or when he's at work because I can be obnoxious. X'D

Edit: However one problem I wouldn't like having as a guy is having to deal with testies. Re-adjusting them because sweat sticks them to your legs or accidentally sitting on them sounds painful. Those things must suck.


----------



## septango (Aug 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I sometimes try to give my bf a boner while in public or when he's at work because I can be obnoxious. X'D



what a good girlfreind XD


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Raptros:

http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view/95616/fedora-nod-o.gif

White-knighting for the good of furries everywhere.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Darn it. I was hoping someone would make the trade with me.  I actually heard boners can be pretty easy to hide and getting kicked in the balls can be avoided. Because of this unfairness, I sometimes try to give my bf a boner while in public or when he's at work because I can be obnoxious. X'D


Depends on what you're wearing on your lower body. If you're wearing something a little tighter they're not that easy to hide. XD


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

septango said:


> what a good girlfreind XD



Why thank you. ;D 

I don't think he minds though, he likes when I get frisky. XD Plus he does the same thing to me in public. Let's just say we're both highly immature.  It's also pretty fun to make people feel awkward around us.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> They do and bras suck. When I don't have to go into public I opt out of wearing them and sometimes I get sore because of that (cause I like to move around a lot). I just can't win. :/ The blood, IMO, is the easiest part to ignore.


Especially when said boobs are coming in.
Oh lawdy the pain . . .



			
				Misomie said:
			
		

> Darn it. I was hoping someone would make the trade with me.  I actually heard boners can be pretty easy to hide and getting kicked in the balls can be avoided. Because of this unfairness, I sometimes try to give my bf a boner while in public or when he's at work because I can be obnoxious. X'D


Totally trying this.



			
				Misomie said:
			
		

> Edit: However one problem I wouldn't like having as a guy is having to deal with testies. Re-adjusting them because sweat sticks them to your legs or accidentally sitting on them sounds painful. Those things must suck.


I'd be scared to get my dick caught in my jean zipper.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Most of my testicular pain has been due to driving a stick on a hot day and having a lad get caught under my shifting leg.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I'd be scared to get my dick caught in my jean zipper.


The wearing of underwear usually prevents this.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Most of my testicular pain has been due to driving a stick on a hot day and having a lad get caught under my shifting leg.


Ow.
That makes my crotch hurt thinking about it.



Raptros said:


> The wearing of underwear usually prevents this.


What if it keeps poking out and you're trying to stuff it back and it's just like "Nah bruh, Imma hang here awhile."?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> They do and bras suck. When I don't have to go into public I opt out of wearing them and sometimes I get sore because of that (cause I like to move around a lot). I just can't win. :/ The blood, IMO, is the easiest part to ignore.


For me it's the hardest.
The pain from my period is the worst on the first day. The rest of the time it feels like I need to pee. THAT is torture.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> For me it's the hardest.
> The pain from my period is the worst on the first day. The rest of the time it feels like I need to pee. THAT is torture.


You too?
God, I feel like I need to shower 24/7.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Depends on what you're wearing on your lower body. If you're wearing something a little tighter they're not that easy to hide. XD



I would imagine. XD That's probably why a lot of guys seem to wear looser pants. However I can't help but notice how clothing companies are. I've tried on spandex men's boxers (I think they were for sports or something, I don't know) and they actually hid my butt crack and didn't reveal my crotch's shape. I was jealous because women's spandex shorts reveal all of that. Then again I dropped caring pretty quickly because I tend to wear guy's clothes anyways. 



LegitWaterfall said:


> Totally trying this.


It's surprisingly fun. However make sure said guy isn't uptight. XD


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

> Ow.
> That makes my crotch hurt thinking about it.



The WORST is trying to do anything that involves a lot of fast movement while wearing boxers. Even with boxer-briefs it can be difficult. Specifically cardio workouts such as jumping rope, running, or the like. If you hit a certain stride your penis will smack into your testicles, and of course every single jumping action.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 17, 2013)

I just had a thought, this seems like a sex education class except more casual. XD


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> You too?
> God, I feel like I need to shower 24/7.


Same here. I feel the dirtiest then so I end up being the cleanest. It drives me nuts x.x
I mean, I like being clean but shower gel is expensive, yo.



Raptros said:


> I just had a thought, this seems like a sex education class except more casual. XD


I learned more about sex ed on FAF than I ever did in my sex ed class. Furries are useful for something I guess.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 17, 2013)

I wonder how herms feel.

I think we should pity herms.


Anyways, to be completely honest I feel that men have easier lives but more often than not have higher standards to achieve.
... Fuck, I can't say that...
Fuck it, Men are awful pigs that enjoy sticking their penis (or penises) in things while (most) Women are elegant and beautiful.
Women have to put up with our awful shit.
Problem is, when they deal with it they nag. When they nag it annoys the fuck out of us men. Not to fucking mention the present day highschooler girl that cares more about gossip and other awful shit that men don't give two shits about but regardless they have to sit through the banter muttering "Yes...uh huh... mm.. yup."
I frogot where the fuck I was heading with this but I shall continue regardles to make my post bigger and overall making my opinion louder than yours, ultimately meaning mine is more correct.

Girls are so damn emotional. Everything they do is driven by emotion. Men just do shit but that's not necessarily a good quality. I don't even fucking know what my point was for that..

When you're a guy around guy friends there is always challenge to be the manliest man. Let me tell you, it gets awful. When you see a puppy and you think it's cute you immediately cut yourself off thinking "Fuck puppies, i'm not gay." You hold in all those emotions for so long until you burst. You start thinking "Fuck this, i'm buying that fucking puppy" (You're always angry about it to... Defiance(Irrelevant but Defiance is and awesome show and an ok mmo)) so you buy that goddamn puppy to spite your guy friends. Then you get mocked. Whatever though, it'll pass and it's all in good fun... That's what we men do, make fun of each other. That's not the worse part though 'cause now you have a fucking puppy and you're like "FUCK! Why'd I buy this goddamn puppy?". You take care of it anyways until it grows into your best friend... man's best friend. One day though that dog will die and you'll be crushed. Roofy was you're best fucking friend! Eventually get old, still getting dogs that will hopefully fill the void in your heart that was reserved for Roofy. You go to his grave at age 80 crying. You still miss him 40 years later. Sad and alone, horny because your male, you die too. Your spirit moves on and hopefully you reunite with Roofy... 

What i'm trying to say is: Dogs ruin men's lives therefore Women are better off than Men.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

@Legit and Aleu- Oh yeah, that dirty feeling sucks. What I hate the most is when you're sitting for an hour or so (usually at school) and then you stand up and feel the gush from the build up. I'm always paranoid that it'd bleed through. I've woken up once, in the middle of the night, soaked in my own blood (it was around the time I first started). o.0 (or at least my pajamas and their leggings had absorbed it all, the pad looked horrendous) Because of that I'm pretty paranoid and brand picky. However at least bleeding isn't usually painful so I have an easier time ignoring it.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I learned more about sex ed on FAF than I ever did in my sex ed class. Furries are useful for something I guess.


Same, same. I guess it's just what furries do. XD


----------



## septango (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> The WORST is trying to do anything that involves a lot of fast movement while wearing boxers. Even with boxer-briefs it can be difficult. Specifically cardio workouts such as jumping rope, running, or the like. If you hit a certain stride your penis will smack into your testicles, and of course every single jumping action.



hehe its actually ironic how snug and safe womens underwhere will keep your junk


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

You know what is most disgusting.
PE + Heavy period= Just make it stop, please.

I hate it so much. I will literally cringe from the feeling of the flow.


----------



## Percy (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow, I missed a lot. This is sex ed apparently?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Apparently.

I'm just glad I can have conversations like these without the awkward air afterwards.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> You know what is most disgusting.
> PE + Heavy period= Just make it stop, please.
> 
> I hate it so much. I will literally cringe from the feeling of the flow.


Trying being a man when your best dog friend ever dies, sending your life into spiraling chaos and depression.
Dying alone and sad.
Fuck your periods.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 17, 2013)

septango said:


> hehe its actually ironic how snug and safe womens underwhere will keep your junk



I can think of other underwear that do it better for guys.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 17, 2013)

Percy said:


> Wow, I missed a lot. This is sex ed apparently?





LegitWaterfall said:


> Apparently.
> 
> I'm just glad I can have conversations like these without the awkward air afterwards.


Much better than talking awkwardly to parents/teachers about it.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> @Legit and Aleu- Oh yeah, that dirty feeling sucks. What I hate the most is when you're sitting for an hour or so (usually at school) and then you stand up and feel the gush from the build up. I'm always paranoid that it'd bleed through. I've woken up once, in the middle of the night, soaked in my own blood (it was around the time I first started). o.0 (or at least my pajamas and their leggings had absorbed it all, the pad looked horrendous) Because of that I'm pretty paranoid and brand picky. However at least bleeding isn't usually painful so I have an easier time ignoring it.


Oh god I HATE that.
And I still worry about sleeping with my boyfriend whenever I'm on my period. I'm like "what if I bleed in the bed while asleep and he wakes up to it?" ;A;


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

@Falaffel- Not all girls gossip, I find it highly annoying and try to avoid it.  However being randomly emotional sucks. Sometimes I'll get all teary for absolutely no freaking reason and it ticks me off. I hate showing emotion so much but I can't control it. :/ 

Yeah, both guys and girls have annoying standards to uphold. I choose to ignore them though because I'm really confident in myself and don't care at all about what people think of me. :3 

I find it odd that you used that put up with quote cause my bf often says he's sorry I have to put up with it. Sometimes I just give this look instead of nagging to get my point across. Nagging sucks. -_-

Dogs are awesome though. 

@Legit- WHY'D YOU REMIND ME OF MY YEARS IN PE?! D; I had finally forgotten that wretched feeling.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Trying being a man when your best dog friend ever dies, sending your life into spiraling chaos and depression.
> Dying alone and sad.
> Fuck your periods.


Our periods are what put you on this god damn hellhole of a planet.


@Aleu- Oh the worries :I
I can NEVER rest when on my period because I feel like I'm bleeding all over the bed, and again with the "always but don't have to pee" feeling.


@Misomie- I'm sorry! D:


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> @Falaffel- Not all girls gossip, I find it highly annoying and try to avoid it.  However being randomly emotional sucks. Sometimes I'll get all teary for absolutely no freaking reason and it ticks me off. I hate showing emotion so much but I can't control it. :/
> 
> Yeah, both guys and girls have annoying standards to uphold. I choose to ignore them though because I'm really confident in myself and don't care at all about what people think of me. :3
> 
> ...


We men are pretty awful :c

Also, nagging is for wives in 90's TV shows.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2013)

girls rock my sox


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

This topic got extremely boring extremely quickly. Literally women complaining about their periods.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> This topic got extremely boring extremely quickly. Literally women complaining about their periods.



Make more people angry. :c


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> This topic got extremely boring extremely quickly. Literally women complaining about their periods.


You wouldn't get it, man :V


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Make more people angry. :c



God damn it why am I always the one who has to make people angry. Why can't someone else whack the bees nest with a stick for a change?


----------



## Percy (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> This topic got extremely boring extremely quickly. Literally women complaining about their periods.


You must admit it was to be expected on a thread related to women being treated better.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 17, 2013)

This thread was boring from the start, to be honest.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> whack the bees nest



QnQ


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Oh god I HATE that.
> And I still worry about sleeping with my boyfriend whenever I'm on my period. I'm like "what if I bleed in the bed while asleep and he wakes up to it?" ;A;



I'm pretty confident when I sleep because I use heavy-duty nighttime pads. I actually use these during the day as well because they are the only ones I trust (even if it's only a little). When I stay over at his house while on my period, I don't really even think of the bleeding out as so far I haven't ruined any sheets (I just wear thicker pajamas just in case). However I felt really bad for him on my last period. I was in an unusual amount of pain (it lasted around 7 hours), kept vomiting, kept shaking, and I became unresponsive and super lethargic. He said I looked like I was dying and he was super worried. His face made me pretty sad after the ordeal (however his worry was also kinda cute, mainly sad to look at though). 

@Legit- bad Legit, bad. It took me two years to forget that feeling and now it's back. :K


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> God damn it why am I always the one who has to make people angry. Why can't someone else whack the bees nest with a stick for a change?


Because you're the one who always acts like your opinion is the overlord commandment law of Jesus' kingdom.


@Misomie- I wish for such confidence. Sometimes they're so heavy my pee isn't even pee anymore. . .


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

@Falaffal- Men and women both can be pretty awful. :3 Then again I've only been majorly hurt by women and not men so I naturally trust them more. Hmm... 

@TA- You're just jealous everyone is peaceful now. XD


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Because you're the one who always acts like your opinion is the overlord commandment law of Jesus' kingdom.



I don't act like my opinion is sacrosanct, I'm just not PC enough for the left-leanging crowd.



> @Misomie- I wish for such confidence. Sometimes they're so heavy my pee isn't even pee anymore. . .



See that's not interesting it's just gross.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I don't act like my opinion is sacrosanct, I'm just not PC enough for the left-leanging crowd.


Whatever you say.




			
				TeenageAngst said:
			
		

> See that's not interesting it's just gross.


Forgive me for talking about nature in detail.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Because you're the one who always acts like your opinion is the overlord commandment law of Jesus' kingdom.


Holy fuck.
The negativity frightens me.
Get off his back, women, and get back to the laundry.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

Hang on lemme find a stick.

Ok here we go.

You know what's awesome about being a woman in American culture? Not having a sizable chuck of your genitalia chopped off at birth for religious reasons. Hooray for reduced sensitivity and genital mutilation!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Holy fuck.
> The negativity frightens me.
> Get off his back, women, and get back to the laundry.


You mean the forum didn't terrify you enough? 

I'm all done, go on with you dick podcast or whatnot.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Our periods are what put you on this god damn hellhole of a planet.


No, sperm that fertilizes an egg Is what put me in this wonderful world of life and beauty.
It takes 2 to make 1.



LegitWaterfall said:


> You mean the forum didn't terrify you enough?
> 
> I'm all done, go on with you dick podcast or whatnot.


Alright serious time.
Dafuq you all mad about?
Also, "Dick Podcast"?... Weren't you females ranting about your vaginas bleeding?
Slow down Legit, don't rage quit a train wreck caused partly by you (just apart of the thread is what I mean, i'm not blaming you) and blame it on the opposite sex.
Just leave without announcing that you are the "better person" by quitting this, not even hostile, thread.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 17, 2013)

You guys never made like the butterfly.

=/


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> @Misomie- I wish for such confidence. Sometimes they're so heavy my pee isn't even pee anymore. . .



I usually get a heavy flow on my second day and it is pretty annoying. Usually bleeding slows down during the sleep cycle though and the position slows the blood as well because of gravity and it's effects. Try sleeping in a fetal position or on your side to slow the blood or elevate your lower region with pillows or something. Blood can't fight gravity that well. :3 (I haven't tried the pillow thing myself, but I'm pretty sure it works because of, ya know, physics) I hate when pee gets discolored by blood. It's just so weird. :K  



TeenageAngst said:


> See that's not interesting it's just gross.



Guys talk about jizz and jacking off. So talking about blood and periods is gross but that's not?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> No, sperm that fertilizes an egg Is what put me in this wonderful world of life and beauty.
> It takes 2 to make 1.


True, but none of that happens without periods.
They still suck.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

> Guys talk about jizz and jacking off. So talking about blood and periods is gross but that's not?



Sometimes if a guy jacks off a piece of semen can get lodged in his urinary tract, leading to a painful stinging sensation that can last for hours, particularly in the most sensitive areas on the penis. It burns to pee, and makes him feel as though he needs to urinate all the time.


----------



## Percy (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Sometimes if a guy jacks off a piece of semen can get lodged in his urinary tract, leading to a painful stinging sensation that can last for hours, particularly in the most sensitive areas on the penis. It burns to pee, and makes him feel as though he needs to urinate all the time.


Oh, TA...


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> You know what's awesome about being a woman in American culture? Not having a sizable chuck of your genitalia chopped off at birth for religious reasons. Hooray for reduced sensitivity and genital mutilation!



I actually agree with this. :/ If I have a son I want him to keep it so he can make his own decision when he's older. However, I might have to put up a fight for this because (if I stay with my current bf) his mom is super uptight and tried to start an argument with me over that. I'm not sure on my boyfriend's opinion because once he said it's cruel not to remove it but another time he said he didn't really care. Make up your mind.  (however in the US it's not really religious anymore)

However, in this one Muslim culture, they'll cut off the girl's clit so it's pretty much an equal mutilation.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Sometimes if a guy jacks off a piece of semen can get lodged in his urinary tract, leading to a painful stinging sensation that can last for hours, particularly in the most sensitive areas on the penis. It burns to pee, and makes him feel as though he needs to urinate all the time.


That . . .
That's actually really interesting.
No, I'm serious.




Misomie said:


> I actually agree with this. :/ If I have a son I want him to keep it so he can make his own decision when he's older. However, I might have to put up a fight for this because (if I stay with my current bf) his mom is super uptight and tried to start an argument with me over that. I'm not sure on my boyfriend's opinion because once he said it's cruel not to remove it but another time he said he didn't really care. Make up your mind.  (however in the US it's not really religious anymore)
> 
> However, in this one Muslim culture, they'll cut off the girl's clit so it's pretty much an equal mutilation.


I heard that somewhere in Africa, they cut off genitalia as punishment then leave the bleeding criminal in the grasslands for the lions, hyenas, and buzzards.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> That . . .
> That's actually really interesting.
> No, I'm serious.



There's many wonderful things you probably don't know about guys. :u


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> There's many wonderful things you probably don't know about guys. :u


I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> That . . .
> That's actually really interesting.
> No, I'm serious.



The condition of "blue balls" is when a man gets semen built up in his prostate to the point the organ is "full". It causes pressure to radiate down to the testicles, causing great pain in the nuts. However, it's actually a harmful condition and can lead to a lot of prostate issues if it happens frequently. It takes hours to subside and the person is usually left with a weighted, heavy feeling. Urinating can be difficult. When a climax is reached, it stings like a mother fucking beast.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Sometimes if a guy jacks off a piece of semen can get lodged in his urinary tract, leading to a painful stinging sensation that can last for hours, particularly in the most sensitive areas on the penis. It burns to pee, and makes him feel as though he needs to urinate all the time.



I think you mean it gets caught somewhere else (unless it somehow goes backwards) because if I remember correctly sperm doesn't pass through the urinary tract (unless I'm getting the tissues confused).


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 18, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I think you mean it gets caught somewhere else (unless it somehow goes backwards) because if I remember correctly sperm doesn't pass through the urinary tract (unless I'm getting the tissues confused).



There is a valve that closes off the UT during sex. However the semen still in the urethra can get lodged in there quite easily, especially if the man is not fully erect or the orgasm wasn't particularly strong. This also makes it difficult to clear.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with Swamp Ass?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 18, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I actually agree with this. :/ If I have a son I want him to keep it so he can make his own decision when he's older. However, I might have to put up a fight for this because (if I stay with my current bf) his mom is super uptight and tried to start an argument with me over that. I'm not sure on my boyfriend's opinion because once he said it's cruel not to remove it but another time he said he didn't really care. Make up your mind.  (however in the US it's not really religious anymore)
> 
> However, in this one Muslim culture, they'll cut off the girl's clit so it's pretty much an equal mutilation.



All I know is I have a bigass scar and nothing to show for it. It's not even an attractive one too it just looks like I chaffed myself all around.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 18, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Is anyone familiar with Swamp Ass?



I live in the south...it's like a constant thing down here...


----------



## Misomie (Aug 18, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> The condition of "blue balls" is when a man gets semen built up in his prostate to the point the organ is "full". It causes pressure to radiate down to the testicles, causing great pain in the nuts. However, it's actually a harmful condition and can lead to a lot of prostate issues if it happens frequently. It takes hours to subside and the person is usually left with a weighted, heavy feeling. Urinating can be difficult. When a climax is reached, it stings like a mother fucking beast.


I've had that described to me and how it occurs if the semen can't escape. If I heard correctly, ejaculating gets rid of most of the pain (at least according to my source)



TeenageAngst said:


> There is a valve that closes off the UT during sex. However the semen still in the urethra can get lodged in there quite easily, especially if the man is not fully erect or the orgasm wasn't particularly strong. This also makes it difficult to clear.


Yup, that's why it sounded funny to me. This is also why guys can't pee (or at least painlessly) while sporting an erection.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> The condition of "blue balls" is when a man gets semen built up in his prostate to the point the organ is "full". It causes pressure to radiate down to the testicles, causing great pain in the nuts. However, it's actually a harmful condition and can lead to a lot of prostate issues if it happens frequently. It takes hours to subside and the person is usually left with a weighted, heavy feeling. Urinating can be difficult. When a climax is reached, it stings like a mother fucking beast.





TeenageAngst said:


> There is a valve that closes off the UT during sex. However the semen still in the urethra can get lodged in there quite easily, especially if the man is not fully erect or the orgasm wasn't particularly strong. This also makes it difficult to clear.


Now these two I knew.
Mainly when I was looking up on why religious fuckwits need to stop saying masturbating is a bad thing.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 18, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Is anyone familiar with Swamp Ass?


1. God, please don't make this an awful thread... Well I mean more awful...
2. Didn't you say you left this thread? Women... :v


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 18, 2013)

> I've had that described to me and how it occurs if the semen can't escape. If I heard correctly, ejaculating gets rid of most of the pain (at least according to my source)



It does, but the actual process of ejaculating is akin to having several needles being shoved in your dickhole all at once, and it lingers for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> 1. God, please don't make this an awful thread... Well I mean more awful...
> 2. Didn't you say you left this thread? Women... :v


Stop trying to start shit.
She never said she was leaving the thread.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 18, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> It does, but the actual process of ejaculating is akin to having several needles being shoved in your dickhole all at once, and it lingers for about 15 minutes.


It's bloody awful.
It's a terrible feeling :c


Aleu said:


> Stop trying to start shit.
> She never said she was leaving the thread.


You're right.
I am very sorry.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 18, 2013)

tardy to the party but i fucking CALLED  who OP was. I thought the bastard looked similar.

more on topic- uhhh. Well i got nothin


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

So many genital problems...
How will I learn them all?! :V


----------



## Misomie (Aug 18, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> So many genital problems...
> How will I mean them all?! :V



It's not even the tip of the iceberg. XD


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Misomie said:


> It's not even the tip of the iceberg. XD


FUCK.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 18, 2013)

Misomie said:


> It's not even the tip of the iceberg. XD


They showed a picture of extreme genital warts in my sex ed class.

Much eye bleach was needed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i fucking CALLED  who OP was.



Don't you FUCKING tell me...


----------



## Misomie (Aug 18, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> FUCK.



Yup. And then if you count STDs and other problems the list begins to become infinite. 



Raptros said:


> They showed a picture of extreme genital warts in my sex ed class.
> 
> Much eye bleach was needed.



EW! STDs are nasty!
The worst image I was shown in school was of mouth cancer because of tobacco.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 18, 2013)

Way back in this topic I mentioned having epiditymitis. You know that thing I mentioned about semen getting stuck in the UT? Well that can turn into a UTI, but it can also go *backwards* and bacteria can set up shop in your gentlemen. Lord have mercy was that an ordeal.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

My teacher showed us a blue waffle.
As many times as I'd seen a BW, I still wanted to leave.


NOBODY'S VAG SHOULD BE BLUE.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 18, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> you dont mean... the *green*...*gasp* _vermilingua_?





XoPachi said:


> Don't you FUCKING tell me...


  Yes


----------



## Percy (Aug 18, 2013)

Worst thing I saw in school was probably childbirth.
I wasn't planning on having kids anyway. ;-;


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

I saw a 1080HQ video on abortion.
Mostly close-ups.


----------



## Ley (Aug 18, 2013)

shouldn't this have been locked by now?


----------



## Percy (Aug 18, 2013)

Ley said:


> shouldn't this have been locked by now?


Prooobably. Could be the mods watching how much of a trainwreck this becomes.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 18, 2013)

Percy said:


> Worst thing I saw in school was probably childbirth.
> I wasn't planning on having kids anyway. ;-;



I just remembered I saw that video... TWICE! My eyes! It looked so unnatural and painful. D: The video also showed and ejaculation into the uterus. I found it odd that people would have sex while scientists had micro cameras and stuff up in them. (then again I was still pretty innocent when I saw this)


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Isn't nature just awesome?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Isn't nature just awesome?



No
No
No
No


----------



## Misomie (Aug 18, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Isn't nature just awesome?



I thought of it being more of an alien planet beings explored than a thing from Earth.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I thought of it being more of an alien planet beings explored than a thing from Earth.


We did start out as monkeys...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 18, 2013)

Percy said:


> Worst thing I saw in school was probably childbirth.
> I wasn't planning on having kids anyway. ;-;



when i gave birth i watched my kid be born through my whoo haaa with the aid of a mirror. Twas awesome


----------



## Misomie (Aug 18, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> We did start out as monkeys...



Not monkeys, but from a common ancestor shared with them. My Bio teacher couldn't stress this enough. XD


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Not monkeys, but from a common ancestor shared with them. My Bio teacher couldn't stress this enough. XD


Oooooh Hokai, thank you :3


----------



## Percy (Aug 18, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> when i gave birth i watched my kid be born through my whoo haaa with the aid of a mirror. Twas awesome


Being a male I can't really respond to that except to say that I can't respond to that


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 18, 2013)

Percy said:


> Being a male I can't really respond to that except to say that I can't respond to that



i took pictures :3


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 18, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i took pictures :3


Remind me never to come round to yours for tea, in case of slideshow.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 18, 2013)

It's okay, dd. I'll still visit you for tea.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 18, 2013)

@Hewge- I bet you want to see that slideshow.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 18, 2013)

I just wanna have tea with Dee.

I don't even like tea.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

^You're already dead...



dinosaurdammit said:


> when i gave birth i watched my kid be born through my whoo haaa with the aid of a mirror. Twas awesome


X-X

Eeeewwwww....


----------



## Machine (Aug 18, 2013)

I once saw a video of a woman giving birth in Biology.

Everyone went EWWWWWW and I was like NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE.

So grody, man.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Machine said:


> I once saw a video of a woman giving birth in Biology.
> 
> Everyone went EWWWWWW and I was like NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE.
> 
> So grody, man.



I'm so glad I didn't have to watch that. And I'll never have to see the process of giving birth. =w=


----------



## Troj (Aug 18, 2013)

Everyone should be made fully cognizant of the bloody, gory, painful, expensive consequences of having kids by middle school, before they start idly boinking sans protection, or entertaining grand delusions about how a baby will love them and bring them closer to their boyfriend who in reality will drop them like a sack of burning shit when she shares the "good news."


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 18, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i took pictures :3


My mom had my dad videotape my cisection(sp?). She showed it to me years down the line and apparently I promptly passed out, hitting my head on the coffee table.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2013)

d.batty said:


> My mom had my dad videotape my* cisection*(sp?). She showed it to me years down the line and apparently I promptly passed out, hitting my head on the coffee table.


HAHA god after learning about cis- that word just seems so wrong now.
C-section. Short for Cesarean section.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> HAHA god after learning about cis- that word just seems so wrong now.
> C-section. Short for Cesarean section.


Ah yeah. I knew that wasn't right.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 18, 2013)

d.batty said:


> My mom had my dad videotape my cisection(sp?). She showed it to me years down the line and apparently I promptly passed out, hitting my head on the coffee table.



Apparently my father didn't know what a caesarean was until the doctor ripped me out of my mother :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> Everyone should be made fully cognizant of the bloody, gory, painful, expensive consequences of having kids by middle school, before they start idly boinking sans protection, or entertaining grand delusions about how a baby will love them and bring them closer to their boyfriend who in reality will drop them like a sack of burning shit when she shares the "good news."



...I'm sorry? ;~;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 18, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Apparently my father didn't know what a caesarean was until the doctor ripped me out of my mother :3



I think I was born by Caesarean, but I can't remember.

It'd feel awkward to ask.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think I was born by Caesarean, but I can't remember.
> 
> It'd feel awkward to ask.



Nah, how you were born is a perfectly acceptable question to ask. Just don't ask to see the scar if C-section, and why would you even want to see the vageen if normal birth.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 18, 2013)

I almost killed my mom when I got out. Also wrapped my bother's umbilical cord around his neck nearly suffocatinghim. 
Was some exciting time when I entered the world :V


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I almost killed my mom when I got out. Also wrapped my bother's umbilical cord around his neck nearly suffocatinghim.
> Was some exciting time when I entered the world :V



Wait, there are two of you? More importantly does he prefer tea?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I almost killed my mom when I got out. Also wrapped my bother's umbilical cord around his neck nearly suffocatinghim.
> Was some exciting time when I entered the world :V


you have a twin? ._____.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I almost killed my mom when I got out. Also *wrapped my bother's umbilical cord around his neck* nearly suffocatinghim.
> Was some exciting time when I entered the world :V



You're a twin? or just a very dark child?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 18, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Wait, there are two of you? More importantly does he prefer tea?


He prefers tea, but I drink more tea than he does.



dinosaurdammit said:


> you have a twin? ._____.


I do.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> You're a twin? or just a very dark child?


Well I didn't actually wrap it of course. He got born with it around his neck and it's a joke I had supposedly put it that way since we used to fight a lot.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

I was a near dead baby 3 times.
The umbilical cord didn't like me.


----------



## Troj (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...I'm sorry? ;~;



Oh, not me .

I'm a zero-population-"ugh-too-many-people"-type curmudgeon who also believes every child should be a wanted and cared-for child, and I'm appalled by the lack of sex education many people (especially young people) receive in this country.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> Oh, not me .
> 
> I'm a zero-population-"ugh-too-many-people"-type curmudgeon who also believes every child should be a wanted and cared-for child, and I'm appalled by the lack of sex education many people (especially young people) receive in this country.


That is seriously one of my pet peeves.
The big part of being a parent is teaching your children, so when they're scared to "take their innocence", parents need to remember that such fear can cost your kid in the end.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone in these 15 pages mention how horrible it is being a man in any court against a woman? It's laughably one-sided, esspecially in divorce courts, and criminal courts against false rape accusations.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 19, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Anyone in these 15 pages mention how horrible it is being a man in any court against a woman? It's laughably one-sided, esspecially in divorce courts, and criminal courts against false rape accusations.



If no one mentions it, it is because it has become assumed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Anyone in these 15 pages mention how horrible it is being a man in any court against a woman? It's laughably one-sided, esspecially in divorce courts, and criminal courts against false rape accusations.



Ley did. Among other things that suck about being a dude.


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 4, 2014)

Of course girls are treated better. They're _girls_. Its that double-standard crap we all have to accept. Like how people of non-Caucasian ethnicity can make racist jokes about whites.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

I hate it when mommy and daddy fight.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2014)

girls are gross


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> girls are gross



you want me to say cooties dont you


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> you want me to say cooties dont you



cooties are basically STDs for children


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> cooties are basically STDs for children



You're ruining the magic

Just like that one Mickey Mouse during my trip to Disney World that talked in fursuit


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 4, 2014)

"OH GOD DAMNIT NOT THIS SEXIST SHIT AGAIN!  I REMEMBER THE LAST TIME!  IMMA GET ANGRY NOW BEFORE CLICKING AND I HOPE SOMEOEN DIDN'T JUST NECROPOST THE OLD THREAD!  Aww... Shit... They did... I... Well NOW what do I do with all this angry?"


----------



## Taralack (Nov 4, 2014)

I sure love the smell of necroposts in the morning.


----------

